# The “It’s (not) about sex!” Argument



## LuxerHusku (Apr 9, 2019)

I have notice a lot of this from those who are trying to tell outsiders what being a furry is about. There are some non-furries who think it is a sexual hobby, while some furries denies it way too much. I wanna say that both sides are correct.

You cannot say that the fandom is 100% sexual or not, because their is a healthy amount of SFW and NSFW furries in the fandom. Some furries love the NSFW stuff while others just don’t want to be near it, and while I understand it, there has been some SFW blaming and looking down upon NSFW furs for giving us a bad name.

No, the only people that gives us a bad name are the one who do dumb stuff, like what happened to Rainfurrest before it got banned. But I wanna say that the whole argument about the fandom being sexual or not ends up in one side for some reason. I know there are some other fandoms that have a sexual side to them, but I don’t get why some of us tries so hard to deny it as it’s partly true.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

(Taken from another thread)


> I’ve found the words of @Keefur some good insight. (Taken from a convo I had with him)
> 
> The thing about yiff is that it "seems" prevelant because the Fandom is open about talking about this kind of stuff. Yiff is prevelant in art because people whowant yiff art will constantly buy it, so the market isn't so much an aesthetic one as a need fulfilment one. Artists will gravitate to where the money is, normally. On my page, you won't find yiff art. Idon't think it is an appropriate thing to display, but I sometimes use innuendo as a form of humor. That being said, the average age for the Fandom is in the early to mid twenties. This is the age when most people get married and start families, so yes, they do think about yiff a lot. It is also something that people that age think a lot about that aren't in the Fandom, too. Is the Fandom driven by yiff and fetishes? I say no. I think yiff/fetishes are an open subjct in the Fandom so it more obvious than other places which aren't as open about it, so it seems that that kind of stuff is more prevelant here. I believe that the Fandom is about the love of the anthro animals and that the rest is just about adults thinking about what adults everywhere think about.


I feel this sums it up well.

As for why people try to “polish” the view of the fandom? Perhaps because we hadn’t had the best media outlook? I’m not too sure.
But who cares about the media! Let me draw deer people in peace! :V


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm not afraid to admit I'm pretty sexual in the fandom, here at least.
But it's not what it's all about nor the only reason why I joined anyway.

I don't think people actually say we're not sexual, any furry should know we have yiff... But it's a lot less than people think it is, which might be what they try to get at. (Might.)

It's the thing where if one small minor thing happens, people will amplifiy it despite it being a stupidly rare thing.
If they don't listen at first, don't bother. Chances are they lack the intelligence to understand facts and logic.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I'm not afraid to admit I'm pretty sexual in the fandom, here at least.
> But it's not what it's all about nor the only reason why I joined anyway.
> 
> I don't think people actually say we're not sexual, any furry should know we have yiff... But it's a lot less than people think it is, which might be what they try to get at. (Might.)
> ...


That, I can agree with. I am also pretty sexual, but I joined because I had been a fan of anthro characters when I was young. The NSFW stuff later in the years were cool to me, so I started commissioning some. Lol


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

LuxerHusku said:


> That, I can agree with. I am also pretty sexual, but I joined because I had been a fan of anthro characters when I was young. The NSFW stuff later in the years were cool to me, so I started commissioning some. Lol


I never saw the appeal tbh, But I won’t judge
(But you nsfw folks, PLEASE check you have put the nsfw tag on before posting art of that sexytime stuff!)


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 9, 2019)

I’m not the most sexual fur. I just draw NSFW when commissioned and it’s fun. I just don’t see myself personally seeking out NSFW or drawing it for me. It’s personal.

As for the fandom as a whole, it’s kinda nebulous and hard to explain to anyone on the outside. Some people are here 100% for the porn while others avoid it. It’s all based on the individual.

As for me, my draw to the fandom is that I like to draw animals, anthros, and other creatures and there are people that enjoy it like me. I also think fursuits are cool because I like the idea of a costume so intricate that it looks like you changed your anatomy.

So, to sum up: the fandom has different meaning to different people.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Apr 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I never saw the appeal tbh, But I won’t judge
> (But you nsfw folks, PLEASE check you have put the nsfw tag on before posting art of that sexytime stuff!)


Don’t worry, I do that all the time when I tag my naughty stuff lol


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 9, 2019)

To me, the bigger problem is how fandom is oversimplified in mass media and general public consciousness - for the huge, dominating community of artists and writers it has, every journalist and bystander seems to focus solely on fursuiting folks who do childish things and dances on conventions. Such oversimplifications leads to unhealthy stereotyping, and unhealthy stereotyping leads to such defense, cliche as it is. If furry fandom was better understood by non-furry people, I think it would eliminate a lot of that perceived weirdness.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

LuxerHusku said:


> That, I can agree with. I am also pretty sexual, but I joined because I had been a fan of anthro characters when I was young. The NSFW stuff later in the years were cool to me, so I started commissioning some. Lol


I'm not as NSFW as I used to be. But I'm still 'pretty active'.
Plus bears are hella cool. They're fluffy and huggable, it was destiny.



TacomaTheDeer said:


> I never saw the appeal tbh, But I won’t judge
> (But you nsfw folks, PLEASE check you have put the nsfw tag on before posting art of that sexytime stuff!)


How can I tag if I can't draw?
Got 'em.

Don't worry I'll tag all lewds if it comes to that point, mainly if I upload lewd storys or lewd games.



Pipistrele said:


> To me, the bigger problem is how fandom is oversimplified in mass media and general public consciousness - for the huge, dominating community of artists and writers it has, every journalist and bystander seems to focus solely on fursuiting folks who do childish things and dances on conventions. Such oversimplifications leads to unhealthy stereotyping, and unhealthy stereotyping leads to such defense, cliche as it is. If furry fandom was better understood by non-furry people, I think it would eliminate a lot of that perceived weirdness.


It would. But the issue is most non-furrys won't actually take time and effort to understand something.
And if something is "normal" why would the media care? It's all about those views of how something is weird or bad.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

Oh, and what about this kind? :V


Spoiler: Nsfw


----------



## Astus (Apr 9, 2019)

Furries are people, and people have sex. People are much more open about kinks and such in the fandom; as well putting their own desires and best characteristics into their sona likley helps contribute to an overall more sexually positive identity. People feel they can be themselves in the fandom without societies judgements, and one of societies judgements (in the US from experience) is the topic of sex. Going to a con, depsite some merchants selling 18+ stuff, it's mostly a clean environment full of people all happy to be part of a community. What happens in the bedroom is between them. 

Honestly I've seen so much more of what the fandom actually is in recent days after dogbomb passed (mainly due to the large amount of posts on Twitter). It's full of a decent chunk of individuals who all seek love, happiness, and someone to share it with. And from what I've seen they seem to do it better than most of the general population. Just my opinion though


----------



## BunBunArt (Apr 9, 2019)

Like I always said... I've been in this fandom for only 7 months now after around 10 years of abandoning it, and I've seen more hentai and sexual content in the non-furries fandom than here =)

Thing is, non-furs or simple otakus tend to hate us, but non otakus, meaning, regular people, tend to hate otakus and also accuse them of the sexual content.

But... they also watch porn so...

See where I'm going? xD


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 9, 2019)

Q48: What is a file?
A48: AGAIN?
(c)RU.OS.CMP FAQ (in my translation)


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Sex is natural. It's how we reproduce after all.

Tho the problems surrounding the openness around it are becoming a problem and have been for years, not to mention the culture around it. Sleeping around with anyone who is willing, having few or no standards let alone expectations when it comes to that front.

Few people are going to take you seriously if you behave and act like a slut. You in a general sense, not you in particular to anyone in this thread(seriously. Why did English have "you" both for single specific individual and plural non-specific? Language, u b wird).

Granted, I am all for freedom of choice and to take on whatever consequences comes from those choices.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

I think that when people say it's not about sex, it's to clarify that furry is not a fetish, it's an interest in anthro animals that yes, can be sexual for some, but it's not sexual for everyone. And even those who enjoy the sexual aspects tend to enjoy the non sexual ones as well.

So no, I wouldn't say the furry fandom is about sex. It's about anthro animals, which can be enjoyed in many different ways.

Those who say that only a minority of furries are into it sexually are either naive or lying, though


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Sex is natural. It's how we reproduce after all.
> 
> Tho the problems surrounding the openness around it are becoming a problem and have been for years, not to mention the culture around it. Sleeping around with anyone who is willing, having few or no standards let alone expectations when it comes to that front.
> 
> ...


Why shouldn't people be taken seriously if they have tons of sex with different people? And in what context shouldn't they be taken seriously?

From my point of view, sex is just a fun thing you can do. I don't see it as more of a big deal than playing monopoly, for example. Yes, you can get illnesses and get pregnant from it if you're not careful, but if you are itcs not that big a deal to me.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

THANK YOU.

I've seen people claim, "literally only 1% of the fandom has the bad sexual stuff!!!!" BAHAHAHA--no.

Don't try to lie and say we don't have sexuality in the fandom. Be open about the fact we most certainly do and work to get rid of the taboo behind it because there's literally nothing wrong with being into adult furry content.

Unless you're under 18. Don't get into NSFW places until you're of age.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Apr 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> To me, the bigger problem is how fandom is oversimplified in mass media and general public consciousness - for the huge, dominating community of artists and writers it has, every journalist and bystander seems to focus solely on fursuiting folks who do childish things and dances on conventions. Such oversimplifications leads to unhealthy stereotyping, and unhealthy stereotyping leads to such defense, cliche as it is. If furry fandom was better understood by non-furry people, I think it would eliminate a lot of that perceived weirdness.



I honestly just don't like fursuits and feel annoyed by folks who think that's what the furry community  is all about. it's just personal preference though as i do enjoy cosplay and don't mind it too much.


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> THANK YOU.
> 
> I've seen people claim, "literally only 1% of the fandom has the bad sexual stuff!!!!" BAHAHAHA--no.
> 
> ...



Tell that to our lovely pedophiles preying on sexually-active teenagers who just got in, presumably thanks to the porn


----------



## The Matte-Black Cat (Apr 9, 2019)

All I know is that I've been a furry for about 10 years and it has nothing to do with my sexuality.
I go from furry to human "real quick".. >:3

I's a shame that I have to explain that to those who don't know what it means to be a furry though..


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Tell that to our lovely pedophiles preying on sexually-active teenagers who just got in, presumably thanks to the porn


That's why I think we should talk more openly about this problem, mainly explaining what harm could come from this (many pedophiles don't see their actions as harmful, and teenagers can get easily manipulated). We should talk more about consent and teach each others how to tell if someone is taking advantage of you.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Tell that to our lovely pedophiles preying on sexually-active teenagers who just got in, presumably thanks to the porn


Read my last sentence.
And if pedophiles approach them first, that doesn't make yiff in its entirety bad. That's like saying all porn is bad because some people send it to minors. It's the pedophile at fault, not the porn.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2019)

Personally, I think western culture is too sexually prudish and prefer violent content instead.
I take the perspective of Eastern cultures. We should celebrate love and sex more than we should hate and violence.
Don't get me wrong, I love my shooting and fighting games, but when people get outraged over the sex mini games in God of War over the gratuitous violence, there's a problem.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

As a NSFW artist here I think this community is very sexual for the most part XD (that’s not bad). I know I’m probably going to get a lot of hate for saying that but this community is the most sexual community I’ve ever been a part of. There are only a handful of users I know here that only look at SFW art. I actually thought about posting my video explanation of this on the forums but due to the subject matter I decided not to.

This community isn’t all sexual but sexuality is a big factor for many people here because in real life it can be hard to explore your sexuality in the open. The furry community was created by adults for adult scenerios in the beginning. Because of this the reputation of NSFW lingers here and manifests here. Porn is everywhere.I honestly think kids should not be in the community because the NSFW content outweighs the SFW content significantly on most furry sites.

This is coming from a porn artist and I think many artists who draw what I draw would lie about the severity of NSFW content here so they won’t scare away customers. However this needs to be talked about and it needs to be emphasized that kids shouldn’t join the furry community because of the very sexual side of it. I wouldn’t be saying this if it wasn’t true. The furry community is an adult community for the most part and we need to be honest. My little bro loves cats. He dresses up in cat clothes ect... He would probably love a community where he could dress up like a cat.Would I introduce him to this community as a 12 year old? Hell no hahaha


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Read my last sentence.
> And if pedophiles approach them first, that doesn't make yiff in its entirety bad. That's like saying all porn is bad because some people send it to minors. It's the pedophile at fault, not the porn.



Why, I did read it. Sorry if it came out like yiff is the fault here. It's not and I wouldn't want to banish our entire fandom by saying that. Rara got the point real good, read her ^^


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> However this needs to be talked about and it needs to be emphasized that kids shouldn’t join the furry community because of the very sexual side of it. I wouldn’t be saying this if it wasn’t true. The furry community is an adult community for the most part and we need to be honest.


Hmmm.... I can't say I agree, and I don't just say that because I'm biased. I can think of a lot of places where only SFW furry content can be posted that's a safe part for minors such as myself to partake in.

DeviantArt has a reputation for being "fetish content: the website" but I've seen a lot of teenage furry artists that only draw SFW art, and well, adults that only draw SFW content. SFW furry groups exist as well.

A better example would be the family-friendly website Chicken Smoothie, which doesn't allow sexual content at all, and has a huge abundance of furries that interact safely. From what I've seen, a lot of furry YouTubers are also pretty safe for them to watch as well, and Toyhouse has a lot of furries around my age. The site very strictly enforces its rule to keep NSFW content away from them.

And, well, there's the site we're on now. These forums are PG-13.

Now, sites with furries in mind, like Fur Affinity's main site? No. That site permits users under eighteen but its community seems to circulate quite heavily around NSFW content, as do other sites as well. Furry websites aren't really for kids, which is why I left Fur Affinity myself.

But that doesn't mean we should ban minors altogether from the fandom. That's kinda overdoing it. May as well ban everyone under eighteen from the internet with that logic to be honest, as the internet in itself makes it easy for not just furry porn but ANY porn to be accessible.

I have a pretty safe for work experience in the fandom personally, as do many other furries.
Unless you mean people under thirteen. Then yeah, keep them out. Because people under thirteen shouldn't be using social media and stuff anyway, they're not allowed because of COPPA.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Hmmm.... I can't say I agree, and I don't just say that because I'm biased. I can think of a lot of places where only SFW furry content can be posted that's a safe part for minors such as myself to partake in.
> 
> DeviantArt has a reputation for being "fetish content: the website" but I've seen a lot of teenage furry artists that only draw SFW art, and well, adults that only draw SFW content. SFW furry groups exist as well.
> 
> ...



I wouldn’t ban minors. I just wouldn’t let my little bro be a furry. There’s a lot of porn that I don’t want him seeing.When the furry reddit has less followers than the yiff Reddit you know there’s a huge sexual side to the community.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> I wouldn’t ban minors. I just wouldn’t let my little bro be a furry. There’s a lot of porn that I don’t want him seeing.When the furry reddit has less followers than the yiff Reddit you know there’s a huge sexual side to the community.


You did mention he was twelve, and then in that case I agree.


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> You did mention he was twelve, and then in that case I agree.



That's true. There's a thousand bad paths you can take if you're not thinking properly, and a twelve year olds do not exactly shine with wisdom


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> You did mention he was twelve, and then in that case I agree.



Dude, being 12 isn’t that big of a difference (only 1 year from being 13). We all know that 12 year olds have Facebooks, Deviantarts when they technically shouldn’t ect.. My point was that I would not let him join the furry community because of the amount of porn in it. I think if you were a parent you may think the same thing because it could confuse them. I think it would confuse a lot of kids ages 12-16 because their sexuality is just forming.

Again, I love the furry community. I’m okay with porn. I draw it. However for me personally, it makes me uncomfortable seeing kids in this community because the community has a huge sexual side to it. This is just my opinion.


----------



## Troj (Apr 9, 2019)

I adjust my answer to this question based on the person asking it and the audience who'll hear it.

Fundamentally, I emphasize that the fandom is about _liking cartoon animals, _and that people can express that interest in almost infinite ways. Unless I'm dealing with somebody who is utterly and totally incapable of appreciating nuance, I don't like to pretend that the fandom is totally G-rated or that "true furries" are all asexual saints, but I do make it clear that for most furries, the "after dark" stuff takes a backseat to healthy self-expression, hanging out with friends, and enjoying entertaining others. I'll often compare the furry fandom to something my audience cares deeply about in order to underscore why many furries take offense to being branded just as monomaniacal sexual deviants, even when they'd otherwise admit to having kinks or sexual interests.

When my audience is more "advanced," I'll admit that there's a lot of porn, and I'll attribute that to most furries being younger queer or questioning dudes, and I'll point out the glaring double standard vis-a-vis sex and kink in other fandoms vs. the furry fandom (i.e., nobody considers ComicCon a pure sex-fest just because some fans lust after Wonder Woman or Lara Croft).

As for kids in the fandom, I tend to think kids who get into _any_ fandom need to be carefully scaffolded and supervised, because there are predators, creeps, bullies and myriad questionable things in practically _every_ fandom. But, just because the local movie theatre plays movies that are inappropriate for toddlers doesn't make the movie theatre a bad or seedy place inherently.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Apr 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Dude, being 12 isn’t that big of a difference (only 1 year from being 13). We all know that 12 year olds have Facebooks, Deviantarts when they technically shouldn’t ect.. My point was that I would not let him join the furry community because of the amount of porn in it. I think if you were a parent you may think the same thing because it could confuse him.
> 
> Again, I love the furry community. I’m okay with porn. I draw it. However for me personally, it makes me uncomfortable seeing kids in a community because the community has a huge sexual side to it. This is just my opinion.


The community is pretty open to all ages. Besides, if kids can easily get around from Restricted videos on YouTube, they can easily get around NSFW sites.

Heck, the sites I been to have warning pages that really don’t do anything. You can just click on “I agree. ENTER” and poof! You’re in. Ecen the pages that tell you to input your DoB. That won’t work cause of how easy you can fake your age.

I don’t think many parents would care. They let their kids play mature games and let them go to any site, so even restricting the fandom to a 13+ only thing would do nothing.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> Tell that to our lovely pedophiles preying on sexually-active teenagers who just got in, presumably thanks to the porn







Parents need to talk to their children, that's all I can say in regards to how to stop this problem.
Maybe even monitor or not let them have access to the damn internet unmonitored anyway.
I don't really "care" how people parent, but if their child is getting groomed it sounds like the case of somebody not parenting right, and I've talked to my siblings about this since I'm the technology advanced one.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

LuxerHusku said:


> The community is pretty open to all ages. Besides, if kids can easily get around from Restricted videos on YouTube, they can easily get around NSFW sites.
> 
> Heck, the sites I been to have warning pages that really don’t do anything. You can just click on “I agree. ENTER” and poof! You’re in. Ecen the pages that tell you to input your DoB. That won’t work cause of how easy you can fake your age.
> 
> I don’t think many parents would care. They let their kids play mature games and let them go to any site, so even restricting the fandom to a 13+ only thing would do nothing.



I think my parents would care.I think a lot of parents would care if they found out there teen was sexually attracted to animal NSFW art XD. When your an adult I don’t care what you look up but with kids, parents need to put parental blocks on the word “furry”. That’s what I did for my little bro. If he wants to be a furry when he’s older and more mature I won’t judge him. Hell I’m a furry. But for right now I feel like it’s best to shield him from it due to the overwhelming NSFW content on most furry sites (not all).

Anyway, I like your idea. I think on some furry sites there should be a little pop up warning which would warn about potential fetish or NSFW content. At least it would warn the kids “Hey this isn’t furry amino. There is porn on this site. If you want to look up cute anthro cats go back to amino” XD.


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Parents need to talk to their children, that's all I can say in regards to how to stop this problem.
> Maybe even monitor or not let them have access to the damn internet unmonitored anyway.
> I don't really "care" how people parent, but if their child is getting groomed it sounds like the case of somebody not parenting right, and I've talked to my siblings about this since I'm the technology advanced one.



Kudos for that ^^


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Parents need to talk to their children, that's all I can say in regards to how to stop this problem.
> Maybe even monitor or not let them have access to the damn internet unmonitored anyway.
> I don't really "care" how people parent, but if their child is getting groomed it sounds like the case of somebody not parenting right, and I've talked to my siblings about this since I'm the technology advanced one.








*TO THE RANCH*


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> *TO THE RANCH*



Turn-About Ranch XD. But yeah....parents really need to take the time to monitor their children's devices.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

I find it disingenuous when people speaking in the capacity of representatives of the furry fandom say that it's not about sex, because it sometimes gives the impression that they are denying it exists at all- and surely people have enough nous about them to see that it does. 

The more nuanced reality shouldn't be hard to communicate; that while some furries have a sexual interest in the fandom, many furries don't, and that there's nothing inherently undesirable about any approach to being  a furry provided you have a considerate attitude towards other people.


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I find it disingenuous when people speaking in the capacity of representatives of the furry fandom say that it's not about sex, because it sometimes gives the impression that they are denying it exists at all- and surely people have enough nous about them to see that it does.
> 
> The more nuanced reality shouldn't be hard to communicate; that while some furries have a sexual interest in the fandom, many furries don't, and that there's nothing inherently undesirable about any approach to being  a furry provided you have a considerate attitude towards other people.



By many, you mean 8%?


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> By many, you mean 8%?



I have no idea what proportion of furries have no sexual interest in the furry fandom, so I'm just using the word 'many' as a collective adjective.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 9, 2019)

By the way. Did you know that _srach_ about the role of sex in furry fandom has been going from the Paleolithic age?


Spoiler: Mildly NSFW


----------



## Lynxsie (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I have no idea what proportion of furries have no sexual interest in the furry fandom, so I'm just using the word 'many' as a collective adjective.



What Are Furries?






It's not many, sadly.


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> I don't really "care" how people parent, but if their child is getting groomed it sounds like the case of somebody not parenting right, and I've talked to my siblings about this since I'm the technology advanced one.



I do think that's oversimplifying things.


----------



## Bink (Apr 9, 2019)

For _me _it’s not, and I don’t think the fandom revolves around it... yes there is _a lot _of adult content in the furry community and most adult furries have experience with such content... I am one. But by and large what drew me to join the fandom was definitely not yiff lol, it was the SFW stuff for the most part and the sense of community surrounding that stuff.

I may be an oddball, but I stand somewhere in the middle of all this NSFW vs SFW furry stuff... I spend vastly more time enjoying SFW stuff, and most NSFW content I puruse caters more to my taste of “sex is part of life, so it exists as part this story” as opposed to the “OWO, what’s this?” type stuff x3.
When confronted with the issue of people generalising the fandom as a fetish, I have to agree with people saying it isn’t about sex, but that doesn’t mean _none _of it is. Most importantly the amount of NSFW that you experience in the fandom depends ENTIRELY on how much you choose to interact with that side.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

Lynxsie said:


> What Are Furries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Thanks for the statistic. I don't view it as a _sad_ thing. x3


----------



## Pipistrele (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> Hmmm.... I can't say I agree, and I don't just say that because I'm biased. I can think of a lot of places where only SFW furry content can be posted that's a safe part for minors such as myself to partake in.
> 
> DeviantArt has a reputation for being "fetish content: the website" but I've seen a lot of teenage furry artists that only draw SFW art, and well, adults that only draw SFW content. SFW furry groups exist as well.
> 
> ...


I do think it should be at least acknowledged that while there are SFW furry places, it's still for a good part a very mature-oriented fandom, with so much porn being pretty much a byproduct of it. This forum, PG-13 as it is, is a good example - there's constant talk about different aspects of human sexuality, violence, serious political issues (that result in heated debates and dropped slurs), foul language, and all the other things you possibly don't want to clue minors in until they're prepared. It's true that not all of furry community is about porn, but I still think it's inherently not safe for young children, considering the audience and conversations it attracts.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> Why shouldn't people be taken seriously if they have tons of sex with different people? And in what context shouldn't they be taken seriously?
> 
> From my point of view, sex is just a fun thing you can do. I don't see it as more of a big deal than playing monopoly, for example. Yes, you can get illnesses and get pregnant from it if you're not careful, but if you are itcs not that big a deal to me.


Sex is something one should treat as something intimate. Private. Should one be educated on the potential dangers? Of course. Hell, I'd say it'd be very useful in general in expanding on it properly.

Should it be treated casually? Not really. If you intend to sleep around few people in general are going to take you seriously, especially on the relationship front. It shows the kind of standards you have(or lack there of, really) on that front, and it will more often than not have people avoid you. 

Not saying one should abstain completely until marriage or something, but one should have some standards when approaching this topic. It's one that should be taken seriously, especially when you have STD's and HIV/AIDS that could've been prevented from being transmitted if you had taken some precaution. Either from you or to you. In the case that you or someone else have it, obviously. Have people tested beforehand. It's not a fun idea to have to take antibiotics and/or disease-specific medication, possibly for the rest of your life, because you decided to think with your genitals as opposed to your head.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I do think it should be at least acknowledged that while there are SFW furry places, it's still for a good part a very mature-oriented fandom, with so much porn being pretty much a byproduct of it. This forum, PG-13 as it is, is a good example - there's constant talk about different aspects of human sexuality, violence, serious political issues (that result in heated debates and dropped slurs), foul language, and all the other things you possibly don't want to clue minors in until they're prepared. It's true that not all of furry community is about porn, but I still think it's inherently not safe for young children, considering the audience and conversations it attracts.



I feel like this is the best way to describe it. There are SFW sites but many other furry sites are a mature. I feel like kids who find the SFW sites will eventually click a link on a mature site like fur affinity though. That is what scares me XD. I’m okay with kids going on the forums to be honest. These forums aren’t dirty. The actual site though....there’s some questionable things on the SFW section.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Sex is something one should treat as something intimate. Private. Should one be educated on the potential dangers? Of course. Hell, I'd say it'd be very useful in general in expanding on it properly.
> 
> Should it be treated casually? Not really. If you intend to sleep around few people in general are going to take you seriously, especially on the relationship front. It shows the kind of standards you have(or lack there of, really) on that front, and it will more often than not have people avoid you.
> 
> Not saying one should abstain completely until marriage or something, but one should have some standards when approaching this topic. It's one that should be taken seriously, especially when you have STD's and HIV/AIDS that could've been prevented from being transmitted if you had taken some precaution. Either from you or to you. In the case that you or someone else have it, obviously. Have people tested beforehand. It's not a fun idea to have to take antibiotics and/or disease-specific medication, possibly for the rest of your life, because you decided to think with your genitals as opposed to your head.


To be honest, as long as you're safe and not hurting (or infecting) anyone, it doesn't matter what you do in your spare time.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> Personally, I think western culture is too sexually prudish and prefer violent content instead.
> I take the perspective of Eastern cultures. We should celebrate love and sex more than we should hate and violence.
> Don't get me wrong, I love my shooting and fighting games, but when people get outraged over the sex mini games in God of War over the gratuitous violence, there's a problem.


Contrary to popular belief, japanese people (I'm assuming they are the ones you're talking about) are extremely prudish.


Yakamaru said:


> Sex is something one should treat as something intimate. Private. Should one be educated on the potential dangers? Of course. Hell, I'd say it'd be very useful in general in expanding on it properly.
> 
> Should it be treated casually? Not really. If you intend to sleep around few people in general are going to take you seriously, especially on the relationship front. It shows the kind of standards you have(or lack there of, really) on that front, and it will more often than not have people avoid you.
> 
> Not saying one should abstain completely until marriage or something, but one should have some standards when approaching this topic. It's one that should be taken seriously, especially when you have STD's and HIV/AIDS that could've been prevented from being transmitted if you had taken some precaution. Either from you or to you. In the case that you or someone else have it, obviously. Have people tested beforehand. It's not a fun idea to have to take antibiotics and/or disease-specific medication, possibly for the rest of your life, because you decided to think with your genitals as opposed to your head.


I don't feel like you answered my questions... It's fine that you view sex as something to be shared only with a select few, but I don't see why people who have a very active sexual life should be viewed or treated differently on aspects that have nothing to do with sexuality.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> To be honest, as long as you're safe and not hurting (or infecting) anyone, it doesn't matter what you do in your spare time.


That I agree on. Tho if you're going to sleep around, chances are someone are infected by _*something*_(or you end up creating the infection during that time, for that matter). What one does in private could potentially leak out into the public depending on the circumstances. One of the reasons I always advocate for people to practice safe sex and to take as many precautions/measures as needed. And to be aware of your own situation and health so your health won't potentially affect others. If you _*are*_ infected, let people know. If they are still interested, take measures to prevent whatever you may have from spreading.

I detest the notion that people do this shit without taking their health seriously, a lack of seriousness that could potentially have dire consequences for someone else. It's not a fun idea to be on the receiving end of whatever you're doing it with may have.


----------



## LuxerHusku (Apr 9, 2019)

I use to think that sex is suppose to be kept between two lover until I had dug deep into my research and learned that many people do it for fun, which was weird to me at first, but I now know the appeal from folks who discussed about it.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> That I agree on. Tho if you're going to sleep around, chances are someone are infected by _*something*_(or you end up creating the infection during that time, for that matter). What one does in private could potentially leak out into the public depending on the circumstances. One of the reasons I always advocate for people to practice safe sex and to take as many precautions/measures as needed. And to be aware of your own situation and health so your health won't potentially affect others. If you _*are*_ infected, let people know. If they are still interested, take measures to prevent whatever you may have from spreading.
> 
> I detest the notion that people do this shit without taking their health seriously, a lack of seriousness that could potentially have dire consequences for someone else. It's not a fun idea to be on the receiving end of whatever you're doing it with may have.


Well, yeah, but it stops being a problem with promiscuity and starts being a problem with abject stupidity.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Ramona Rat said:


> I don't feel like you answered my questions... It's fine that you view sex as something to be shared only with a select few, but I don't see why people who have a very active sexual life should be viewed or treated differently on aspects that have nothing to do with sexuality.


It's a matter of standards, expectations, wants and needs essentially. Standards that to other people don't seem to be very high, or may not even be present to begin with. If one's own expectations are you're just looking for casual hookups, those are the standards and expectations you've set for yourself and the ones you meet up with. They do however, only apply to you. You in a general sense, not you specifically, obviously.

A lot of people do take this topic seriously and do consider this a private and intimate topic. A lot of people don't, which also is fine.

Tho if you're in the former group, it's not a good idea to take advice or get ideas from the latter group, and vice versa. Usually. Expectations, standards, wants and needs are for the most part too different for there to be much of a crossover.

If one is looking for a serious relationship it's not a good idea to take advice from someone who sleeps around. Granted, it can quite easily give you ideas on how to _*find*_ people, but not in terms of how to treat the topic itself.

Call me old fashioned if you will, as this is a topic that is rather intimate, private and important to me.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2019)

The other thing to know is that every group problem ever will reinforce an "us VS them" mentality. It's not all bad, because we do need to discriminate against people who do certain things, it's not all good because it leads to scapegoating.

We must just speak the truth and be fair and everything will be fine.

Think about it, if we have liars/overly naive people  as our public image, it incentivizes people who are all too happy to feel like they're not the bottom of the barrel for once in their lives, to point our dirt out to the public instead. That's not good.


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Dude, being 12 isn’t that big of a difference (only 1 year from being 13). We all know that 12 year olds have Facebooks, Deviantarts when they technically shouldn’t ect.. My point was that I would not let him join the furry community because of the amount of porn in it. I think if you were a parent you may think the same thing because it could confuse them. I think it would confuse a lot of kids ages 12-16 because their sexuality is just forming.
> 
> Again, I love the furry community. I’m okay with porn. I draw it. However for me personally, it makes me uncomfortable seeing kids in this community because the community has a huge sexual side to it. This is just my opinion.


I'm not sure why you're repeating yourself, I said I agreed with you. I respect your opinion, I understand your point of view, I was just politely disagreeing with you before? But I respect your opinion along with anyone else's on that as long as, like, nobody expects me to leave or something because I'm sixteen.

I get why you wouldn't want your brother to join the fandom and I never said you should let him join even if I personally don't necessarily agree minors should be totally banned from the fandom. He's your brother, not mine, so that's not my place to decide anything. 

I was just making it known I would agree with you anyway because he's not of age due to COPPA. It's a year difference but there's a lot of growth in a year. I know, I mature a lot in the span of one year every year, even now when I'm not far off from adulthood myself.

Again, I'm not against you here.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a matter of standards, expectations, wants and needs essentially. Standards that to other people don't seem to be very high, or may not even be present to begin with. If one's own expectations are you're just looking for casual hookups, those are the standards and expectations you've set for yourself and the ones you meet up with. They do however, only apply to you. You in a general sense, not you specifically, obviously.
> 
> A lot of people do take this topic seriously and do consider this a private and intimate topic. A lot of people don't, which also is fine.
> 
> ...


Counter point: I'm in fucking couples therapy rn cause I'm just that great at girlfriending, but my advice is always A+. Many a satisfied customer. And by customer I mean people who did not pay me cause I'm not the fucking worst.

Easier to preach than to practice, man, and just cause someone sleeps around doesn't mean they don't know what a healthy stable relationship looks like. 


Fuck if you want to fuck. Don't if you don't. Be smart about whatever you choose and let everyone make the choice for themselves.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Maybe some people deny or downplay the sexual side of the fandom because they don't want to be associated with things like vore, scat and inflation.

Tbh I don't care what people do with their free time as long as they don't hurt anyone or make others look bad (like what Kero did)


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> I do think it should be at least acknowledged that while there are SFW furry places, it's still for a good part a very mature-oriented fandom, with so much porn being pretty much a byproduct of it. This forum, PG-13 as it is, is a good example - there's constant talk about different aspects of human sexuality, violence, serious political issues (that result in heated debates and dropped slurs), foul language, and all the other things you possibly don't want to clue minors in until they're prepared. It's true that not all of furry community is about porn, but I still think it's inherently not safe for young children, considering the audience and conversations it attracts.


Yeah, I agree. Like I said in my very first post, the fandom most definitely has a sexual side and I acknowledge that. And I also don't like the idea of people under thirteen coming in because teens can typically handle the kinds of stuff discussed on here, for example, but the same can't be said for young children. I don't really like people under thirteen on the internet at all, to be honest haha. The internet is a crazy place and I got myself into some really bad situations as a kid.

I don't think the fandom is family-friendly per se, rather that it's at the very least PG-13 in some places, and in those places minors are likely safe.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I'm not sure why you're repeating yourself, I said I agreed with you. I respect your opinion, I understand your point of view, I was just politely disagreeing with you before? But I respect your opinion along with anyone else's on that as long as, like, nobody expects me to leave or something because I'm sixteen.
> 
> I get why you wouldn't want your brother to join the fandom and I never said you should let him join even if I personally don't necessarily agree minors should be totally banned from the fandom. He's your brother, not mine, so that's not my place to decide anything.
> 
> ...



Repeating? I don’t understand what you mean by this (your confusing me XD). If I made you mad somehow I want to sincerely apologize. I just realized that you are a kid yourself (just looked at your profile) so it makes me kind of uncomfortable to talk to you about this subject now that I know. For many kids a year is not enough growth to be mature enough to handle extremely graphic material. Whether it be 12 or 13, a year is nothing. 

I now understand why you can’t see my point of view as a parental figure. It’s because your only a kid yourself.Hopefully I wasn’t offensive; I don’t mean that in an offensive way but I mean that in a way that makes me realize that you can’t think from my point of view yet because you haven’t hit that milestone of being an adult yet. Let’s stop talking about this now XD. I’m getting kind of uncomfortable.


----------



## Faexie (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> It's a matter of standards, expectations, wants and needs essentially. Standards that to other people don't seem to be very high, or may not even be present to begin with. If one's own expectations are you're just looking for casual hookups, those are the standards and expectations you've set for yourself and the ones you meet up with. They do however, only apply to you. You in a general sense, not you specifically, obviously.
> 
> A lot of people do take this topic seriously and do consider this a private and intimate topic. A lot of people don't, which also is fine.
> 
> ...


Oh, so this is what you meant! It sounded like you were saying that people who sleep around lacked morals, actually. 

Good to see that's not it!

There's nothing wrong with seeing sex as something sacred (not necessarily in a religious way). Adding meaning to something makes it more valuable, after all.

As a not exactly promiscuous but very sexually open person (too much of a shut in), I still ascribe meaning to sex, though the meaning depends on the context.

It makes sense that if you seek a monogamous relationship, sleeping around will make it complicated. For starters, you have to be a lot more direct when expressing romantic interest or the other will interpret it as merely sexual interest. And while promiscuous people can absolutely be faithful in monogamous relationships, it may be harder to do so simply because the habit of sleeping around is ingrained in yourself, making the temptation stronger.

From my point of view, there is more nuance to this though, since there are alternatives to monogamous relationships that don't pose as much as a problem for promiscuous people, like open and polyamorous relationships. However, I'm not saying that this is what promiscuous people need to opt for: they can still believe that exclusivity is important for them in a relationship.

IMO no type of relationship or sexual habits is truly better than others, as long as it's between consenting adults: do what works for you and be honest about what you want, and you're good.

We can discuss it further if you want, but it may be best to do so in pms since we're derailing the thread. Unless people want to join in on this conversation: if so, I could create a thread on this


----------



## luffy (Apr 9, 2019)

Easy way to avoid categorizing furries as sexual is to describe it as there being different subsets of furries and multiple avenues of interest among them.  Some like fursuits, some like art, some like NSFW, some like role-play, etc.  You can't deny that there is tons and tons of sex in the fandom, but hey, it's easier to be sexual when you have art and role-play to express it.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2019)

luffy said:


> Easy way to avoid categorizing furries as sexual is to describe it as there being different subsets of furries and multiple avenues of interest among them.  Some like fursuits, some like art, some like NSFW, some like role-play, etc.  You can't deny that there is tons and tons of sex in the fandom, but hey, it's easier to be sexual when you have art and role-play to express it.


Furries 101 : we're decentralized
Go where your heart guides you, there's no Glorious Leader to guide you for better or worse


----------



## Tendo64 (Apr 9, 2019)

Spicy Cheeto said:


> Repeating? I don’t understand what you mean by this (your confusing me XD). If I made you mad somehow I want to sincerely apologize. I just realized that you are a kid yourself (just looked at your profile) so it makes me kind of uncomfortable to talk to you about this subject now that I know.
> 
> I now understand why you can’t see my point of view as a parental figure. It’s because your only a kid yourself.Hopefully I wasn’t offensive; I don’t mean that in an offensive way but I mean that in a way that makes me realize that you can’t think from my point of view yet because you haven’t hit that milestone of being an adult yet.Let’s stop talking about this now XD. I’m getting kind of uncomfortable.


I didn't mean to sound aggressive either if I did, I didn't intend to, I'm sorry. I actually thought you were mad at me honestly, and so I was a little defensive I suppose.

But yeah, I'd also like to end this. I never really meant to start a whole argument anyway.


----------



## Spicy Cheeto (Apr 9, 2019)

Tendo64 said:


> I didn't mean to sound aggressive either if I did, I didn't intend to, I'm sorry. I actually thought you were mad at me honestly, and so I was a little defensive I suppose.
> 
> But yeah, I'd also like to end this. I never really meant to start a whole argument anyway.



I’m actually autistic so my tone when I write sounds sounds angry pretty much 24-7. I wasn’t angry at all actually but yeah...that’s why autism sucks XD. I thought it was more of a debate (not an argument) but it’s a type of debate I’d rather have with you when you’re an adult and have a kid of your own or are raising somebody eles’s kid because it’s literally impossible to put yourself in my shoes right now because your a kid yourself. You know what I mean? It’s so hard to explain XD. But yeah..totally didn’t mean to make you defensive. Sorry about that.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

luffy said:


> Easy way to avoid categorizing furries as sexual is to describe it as there being different subsets of furries and multiple avenues of interest among them.  Some like fursuits, some like art, some like NSFW, some like role-play, etc.  You can't deny that there is tons and tons of sex in the fandom, but hey, it's easier to be sexual when you have art and role-play to express it.



I propose we call the NSFW section "Yiffoids"


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

It's not about sex. 

It's about furry_ love_. ;D


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I propose we call the NSFW section "Yiffoids"


No offense but it's not gonna work. The NSFW section is big. You can't hope to ostracize them with a term reminiscent of a virus. You can only hope to ostracize yourself.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Counter point: I'm in fucking couples therapy rn cause I'm just that great at girlfriending, but my advice is always A+. Many a satisfied customer. And by customer I mean people who did not pay me cause I'm not the fucking worst.
> 
> Easier to preach than to practice, man, and just cause someone sleeps around doesn't mean they don't know what a healthy stable relationship looks like.
> 
> Fuck if you want to fuck. Don't if you don't. Be smart about whatever you choose and let everyone make the choice for themselves.


A+? You grade yourself? 

If someone sleeps around a good amount of people won't touch them even with stolen genitals. And they're not exactly looking like a good date either, for that matter. Sleep around? You've set a standard, and those looking for someone who they can date for a long period, if not settle down with, will not end up at your doorstep. Sleep around? You will get labeled a slut, there's no way around it. 

And no, just because someone is sleeping around it doesn't mean they don't know what a healthy and stable relationship may look like.

Whatever someone chooses, pick whatever fits you. But don't expect what you're doing to work for someone else. Give advice depending on what's wanted/needed, but don't go beyond that.



Ramona Rat said:


> Oh, so this is what you meant! It sounded like you were saying that people who sleep around lacked morals, actually.
> 
> Good to see that's not it!
> 
> ...


I don't really consider sex as something super sacred, but IMO it should be taken seriously, as to me it's the, uh, how to word it..Oh yeah! The best way to show intimacy with someone. Show that you are willing to get naked with that one person, and do the most intimate action possible. That to me is something rather.. Valuable, and shouldn't be lost.

I don't know how to properly put it into words exactly, but I suppose I can try. I don't know, I consider intimacy something important, and shouldn't be wasted, so to speak, on strangers. Intimacy is I'd argue the ultimate form of showing affection. Showing love. Showing that the person you're with means something to you. Preferably something important. And in this tiny space that you're sharing in the moment? All that matters is how much the person matters to you.

And no, I never meant morals or the like. Sex is sex, and have little to nothing to do with morals. Tho it doesn't hurt IMO to have some morals, standards, expectations, etc, around it.

Would love to discuss this further, to be honest. Can always find me on Discord, as usual. xD


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Frank Gulotta said:


> No offense but it's not gonna work. The NSFW section is big. You can't hope to ostracize them with a term reminiscent of a virus. You can only hope to ostracize yourself.



It's a joke fren


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> It's a joke fren


Ow sorry, looks like I'm joke-deaf tonight


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> I propose we call the NSFW section "Yiffoids"


Good lord. NO. Bad Croc, no! :V

*finds his leather wallet made of croc*

Don't make me make you into this. :V


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> A+? You grade yourself?
> 
> If someone sleeps around a good amount of people won't touch them even with stolen genitals. And they're not exactly looking like a good date either, for that matter. Sleep around? You've set a standard, and those looking for someone who they can date for a long period, if not settle down with, will not end up at your doorstep. Sleep around? You will get labeled a slut, there's no way around it.
> 
> ...


You and I clearly hang out in different circles. Like, by your logic how would anyone even be able to sleep around if no one is touching them cause they're so ~ gross~? Like someone is clearly touching them. 

But good to know where you stand.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Good lord. NO. Bad Croc, no! :V
> 
> *finds his leather wallet made of croc*
> 
> Don't make me make you into this. :V


Chill out *famalam  


 
*


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> You and I clearly hang out in different circles. Like, by your logic how would anyone even be able to sleep around if no one is touching them cause they're so ~ gross~? Like someone is clearly touching them.
> 
> But good to know where you stand.


???

Where have I said they are gross? I only stated that people who sleep around, i.e., think it's a good idea to fuck a lot of people most likely won't be good dating material due to how they behave. aka, _*slut*_.

We talking the occasional date? Where they end up fucking? That is not sleeping around(usually). That is dating where stuff happened due to the circumstances that they were in.

A date a week and there's fucking going on every time? Ye, that may count as the person sleeping around.

Did you even read what I wrote?


----------



## Arvid (Apr 9, 2019)

The Furry Fandom is of course, not 100% NSFW. But News Outlets are just going to keep telling People to stay away from the Furry Fandom or 'Keep your Child away from the Furries or they'll become one'. The Media doesn't do a lot of Investigation into what things like the Furry Fandom truly are. We're just People who love Anthropomorphic Animals, dressing up in Animal Costumes and creating Personalites(Fursonas) for ourselves. Yes, there are a lot of NSFW Content in the Furry Fandom but there is also a lot of SFW Content too. The Media just focuses on the NSFW Content, uses that to represent the Fandom and then literally everyone believes it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> ???
> 
> Where have I said they are gross? I only stated that people who sleep around, i.e., think it's a good idea to fuck a lot of people and most likely won't be good dating material due to how they behave. aka, _*slut*_.
> 
> ...


Dude, if you're going to pull out the Grinch strategy with "sluts", you don't get to play the innocence card.



Yakamaru said:


> If someone sleeps around a good amount of people won't touch them even with stolen genitals



Yeah, you totally don't think they're gross. That's super not the implication. Uh huh. 

And of course no one who ever slept around ever changed their minds and wanted to settle down after awhile. Or stopped fucking around once they found the right person. Nope, sluts are always bad dating material.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Dude, if you're going to pull out the Grinch strategy with "sluts", you don't get to play the innocence card.
> 
> Yeah, you totally don't think they're gross. That's super not the implication. Uh huh.
> 
> And of course no one who ever slept around ever changed their minds and wanted to settle down after awhile. Or stopped fucking around once they found the right person. Nope, sluts are always bad dating material.


Does the fact that people don't care for people who sleep around a lot bother you that much?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Does the fact that people don't care for people who sleep around a lot bother you that much?


Hey, I'm just calling out lies where I see em. 

Do other people's sex lives bother you that much?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

As an aside, I would totally fuck the Grinch

Google Image Result for https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/lookaside/crawler/media/?media_id=468090643399626






That is the face of a man who knows how to please a woman. 

Edit: getting this to fucking work on my phone is a nightmare.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> As an aside, I would totally fuck the Grinch
> 
> Google Image Result for https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/lookaside/crawler/media/?media_id=468090643399626
> 
> ...



> New thread: Is the Grinch a furry?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Hey, I'm just calling out lies where I see em.
> 
> Do other people's sex lives bother you that much?


And what lies have I uttered, exactly? 

That a lot of people don't care for sluts as dating material? That is a factual statement.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> As an aside, I would totally fuck the Grinch
> 
> Google Image Result for https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/lookaside/crawler/media/?media_id=468090643399626
> 
> ...


You're a *thicc *one, Mr. Grinch


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> > New thread: Is the Grinch a furry?


Yes. End of discussion.



Yakamaru said:


> And what lies have I uttered, exactly?
> 
> That a lot of people don't care for sluts as dating material? That is a factual statement.


Dude, I'm not going to play this game with you. You know what you did. Everyone can see what you did. I'm not going to sit here and meticulously quote all your bullshit when it's literally on this page and the previous one. 

You had a bad take. It's okay. Just let it go and don't dig yourself deeper.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> And what lies have I uttered, exactly?
> 
> That a lot of people don't care for sluts as dating material? That is a factual statement.


Maybe we might want to mind the optics of calling women sluts, all things considered?


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Dude, I'm not going to play this game with you. You know what you did. Everyone can see what you did. I'm not going to sit here and meticulously quote all your bullshit when it's literally on this page and the previous one.
> 
> You had a bad take. It's okay. Just let it go and don't dig yourself deeper.


People who sleep around = Sluts.

What, want me to lie? Sorry, no can do. Tho feel free to tell people what constitutes a slut. We're all ears.



Unicon said:


> Maybe we might want to mind the optics of calling women sluts, all things considered?


And where have I said that women specifically are sluts, exactly? It's all here, in black and white. Learn to comprehend what is written, please.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Redacted by the administration_



Maybe some of these people who have 'sfw' fetishes secretly feel embarrassed about their sexual interests, or are worried that if other people realised those interests had a sexual component they'd be rejected.

So they make a song and dance about how it's totally not sexual.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> _Redacted by the administration_


It's a fandom. Quite a few have some NSFW elements on the side, even the Gundam fandom. Look at the fanfic section for any fandom and tell that is not case. I think furries get it worse because they are not centered around a franchise and there are so many sources of fiction that people generate content about. The NSFW is also more noticeable too, though people have mentioned filters and alternative sites with screening. To me, I feel the sexual aspects get overblown outside the fandom.

But if you're subtly saying you get annoyed by conservatives who are hypocritical NSFW material they fave frequently, that vexes me too.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

I just realised I can recommend forum threads to my facebook friends. They're really going to enjoy reading all about the sexy furries. :]


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> And where have I said that women specifically are sluts, exactly? It's all here, in black and white. Learn to comprehend what is written, please.


Slut is a derogatory term in my book. You could have used promiscuous if you had to. Furthermore, you have mainly been talking about women and you're primarily addressing a woman here. 

That is something to be mindful of.


Fallowfox said:


> I just realised I can recommend forum threads to my facebook friends. They're really going to enjoy reading all about the sexy furries. :]


Do it.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised I can recommend forum threads to my facebook friends. They're really going to enjoy reading all about the sexy furries. :]


Why is that a feature? Oh god. No good can come of this.


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I just realised I can recommend forum threads to my facebook friends. They're really going to enjoy reading all about the sexy furries. :]


Don't do it compadre, exposing your friends to this ancient evil is a bad idea


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Unicon said:


> Slut is a derogatory term in my book. You could have used promiscuous if you had to. Furthermore, you have mainly been talking about women and you're primarily addressing a woman here.
> 
> That is something to be mindful of.
> 
> Do it.


Sorry, I ain't gonna bend over because someone doesn't want me to use a word they don't like me to describe someone who sleeps around with. The only way would be for staff to list it as a word that can't be used on these forums. Until there's any word on that front on whether or not it's allowed, I will be using it to describe people sleeping around. And so will a lot of others, for that matter. I just so happened to be the first to actually use it to describe someone who sleeps around.


----------



## Simo (Apr 9, 2019)

I feel that all children should be exposed to furries in school, for at least one hour per day, like a class that you take from grades k to 12. 

We have sex ed, now, we add furry ed.


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't do it compadre, exposing your friends to this ancient evil is a bad idea


Off topic, but I've shown the art section here to my girlfriend and my sister. My girlfriend is considering doing commissions here on the side. I might recommend the forum to a few artist friends too.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

Unicon said:


> It's a fandom. Quite a few have some NSFW elements on the side, even the Gundam fandom. Look at the fanfic section for any fandom and tell that is not case. I think furries get it worse because they are not centered around a franchise and there are so many sources of fiction that people generate content about. The NSFW is also more noticeable too, though people have mentioned filters and alternative sites with screening. To me, I feel the sexual aspects get overblown outside the fandom.
> 
> But if you're subtly saying you get annoyed by conservatives who are hypocritical NSFW material they fave frequently, that vexes me too.



Those people are usually the types who complain, for whatever reason. Though even the totally pure SFW diehards who complain about NSFW seem out of touch, imo.

Like complaining that the grass is green, lmao.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Those people are usually the types who complain, for whatever reason. Though even the totally pure SFW diehards who complain about NSFW seem out of touch, imo.
> 
> Like complaining that the grass is green, lmao.


And the fact that you're a slutty fox. :V

10/10 would still date tho. :3


----------



## Miles Marsalis (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Sorry, I ain't gonna bend over because someone doesn't want me to use a word they don't like me to describe someone who sleeps around with. The only way would be for staff to list it as a word that can't be used on these forums. Until there's any word on that front on whether or not it's allowed, I will be using it to describe people sleeping around. And so will a lot of others, for that matter. I just so happened to be the first to actually use it to describe someone who sleeps around.


So I'm just going toss out there that you having a right to do some thing doesn't make it the right thing to do. You are certainly free to use that term here if it is allowed, though I think w**** is not, but it's not really smart to be alienating people you are in a community with by using terms that offend and demean them. You talk a big game about being respectful and mindful, but if you feel this is a good (or smart) look for you, go right ahead.


----------



## Slytherin Umbreon (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't do it compadre, exposing your friends to this ancient evil is a bad idea


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 59171


"Noo! What have you done to me!?"


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> And the fact that you're a slutty fox. :V
> 
> 10/10 would still date tho. :3



I am what I am cause I suck my nutrient supplements dry.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I am what I am cause I suck my nutrient supplements dry.



A phytoplankton?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> "Noo! What have you done to me!?"
> View attachment 59173



Alas Poor Jon Tablian, I knew him well, Croc. 

It's ironic that character is more well known for vore than the game he came from, lol.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> A phytoplankton?


The pg-13 status of this site disallows me to elucidate.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

A bit late since I didn't look at the forums for awhile...



ConorHyena said:


> I do think that's oversimplifying things.


Yeah, but the way people parent isn't something I can fully control, considering I don't have children of my own nor would I expect people to listen to my advice anyway.
It's why I kept that simple.

I still think people need to take responsibility for their kids, not use them as an excuse, otherwise just use a condom, or better yet pull out.



LuxerHusku said:


> I use to think that sex is suppose to be kept between two lover until I had dug deep into my research and learned that many people do it for fun, which was weird to me at first, but I now know the appeal from folks who discussed about it.


For hecks and giggles!
I mostly see it as a way to bring two people closer together and more if you happen to do it in a bigger group, whenever it's for pleasure or for love.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> The pg-13 status of this site disallows me to elucidate.



Ah, a _dinoflagellate_ phytoplankton. 

Sexy!


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I am what I am cause I suck my nutrient supplements dry.


All the nutrients. Gotta get all those nutrients for those buttocks.

I do wonder tho. Do you work out?


----------



## CrookedCroc (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Alas Poor Jon Tablian, I knew him well, Croc.
> 
> It's ironic that character is more well known for vore than the game he came from, lol.


Yeah, the same goes for characters like Morrigan, Q-Bee and Felicia.
I wish DarkStalkers could get a new game but idk, 3D models wouldn't make it justice, they would have to tone all of the wacky stuff like Midnight Bliss, BB Hood's super and Lilith's game show super.

I better stop talking about DarkStalkers, this ain't a videogame thread. Sorry ppl


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Yeah, the same goes for characters like Morrigan, Q-Bee and Felicia.
> I wish DarkStalkers could get a new game but idk, 3D models wouldn't make it justice, they would have to tone all of the wacky stuff like Midnight Bliss, BB Hood's super and Lilith's game show super.
> 
> I better stop talking about DarkStalkers, this ain't a videogame thread. Sorry ppl



I know right? Darkstlakers > every other Capcom fighting game. That game had hella cool character designs (Pyron is a fave of mine)

Just wanted to get that out. I'll return to the topic at hand.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Yeah, the same goes for characters like Morrigan, Q-Bee and Felicia.
> I wish DarkStalkers could get a new game but idk, 3D models wouldn't make it justice, they would have to tone all of the wacky stuff like Midnight Bliss, BB Hood's super and Lilith's game show super.
> 
> I better stop talking about DarkStalkers, this ain't a videogame thread. Sorry ppl


Neh. It's been derailed already and are now falling down the ravine. Happened back in page 3 or something me thinks?

~Edit, and back on topic~
The usual consensus is "you do you as long as long as it's not harmful to you or to others".


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

To address the SFW purists who are rallying to have their own seperate fandom and website, you go for it girlfriend. I support it 100%.

Like, if I wanted to rub elbows with sub 80 IQ knuckle draggers making skin deep, superficial judgment calls; I'd grab a six pack and head down to the Daytona speedway.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> Alas Poor Jon Tablian, I knew him well, Croc.
> 
> It's ironic that character is more well known for vore than the game he came from, lol.


His fate was sealed the moment he had a werewolf form tbf.

To be honest when I first saw him, I never saw what game he was from so I assumed it was actually someone's character/fursona at first.



KimberVaile said:


> To address the SFW purists who are rallying to have their own seperate fandom and website, you go for it girlfriend. I support it 100%
> 
> Like, if I wanted to bump shoulders with sub 80 IQ knuckle draggers making skin deep superficial judgment calls, I'd grab a six pack and head down to the Daytona speedway.


What will they call themselves? SFWFurries? NoLewdFurries? KnotlessFurries?
I know what the NSFW ones will be... YiffyFurries.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> His fate was sealed the moment he had a werewolf form tbf.
> 
> To be honest when I first saw him, I never saw what game he was from so I assumed it was actually someone's character/fursona at first.
> 
> ...


Yiffries? YiffFries?

"Welcome to Yiffries. What kind of order would you like?"


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> His fate was sealed the moment he had a werewolf form tbf.
> 
> To be honest when I first saw him, I never saw what game he was from so I assumed it was actually someone's character/fursona at first.
> 
> ...


I think they were called Burned Furs?
I’m more for sfw, but you cant just gatekeep a fandom


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I think they were called Burned Furs?
> I’m more sfw, but you cant just gatekeep a fandom


Gatekeeping anything is a moronic idea, really. No one likes purists.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

Yakamaru said:


> Yiffries? YiffFries?
> 
> "Welcome to Yiffries. What kind of order would you like?"


Okay, I propose we make a fast food furry restaurant by that name.



TacomaTheDeer said:


> I think they were called Burned Furs?
> I’m more sfw, but you cant just gatekeep a fandom


B u r n e d .
Y'know, it makes sense considering how they're upset enough to try and split the fandom.

I'm not a big fan of gate keeping, it's why I'm willing to let children go online aslong as they know what the heck they're doing to be safe.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Okay, I propose we make a fast food furry restaurant by that name.
> 
> 
> B u r n e d .
> ...


Depends on the kid tbh.
There’s more responsible kids, and then theres


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 9, 2019)

I mained Wolf in Smash Ultimate before it was cool, send me checkered shirts and a beard trimming kit.

Cause my hipster level is out of this world and my disrespect to the topic is a product of my hipster faux-apathy. It's anti establishment apathy bby.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Okay, I propose we make a fast food furry resturant by that name.


On second thought.. I think not.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Depends on the kid tbh.
> There’s more responsible kids, and then theres
> View attachment 59178


Just take off your belt and start going ham.

_Smexy does not condone nor encourage this behaviour.
_


KimberVaile said:


> I mained Wolf in Smash Ultimate before it was cool, send me checkered shirts and a beard trimming kit.
> 
> Cause my hipster level is out of this world and my disrespect to the topic is a product of my hipster faux-apathy


I watched fox before it all became macro.



Yakamaru said:


> On second thought.. I think not.


Then I'll do it and make the easy money. UwU


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 9, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I mained Wolf in Smash Ultimate before it was cool, send me checkered shirts and a beard trimming kit.
> 
> Cause my hipster level is out of this world and my disrespect to the topic is a product of my hipster faux-apathy. It's anti establishment apathy bby.


Hey, at least you aren’t a kirby main. :V


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 9, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Then I'll do it and make the easy money. UwU


Oh. I won't be joining you. I will be visiting. :3


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 9, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> Hey, at least you aren’t a kirby main. :V


princeSS main here.
I main Daisy mainly, but I also main Zelda and Peach.



Yakamaru said:


> Oh. I won't be joining you. I will be visiting. :3


I hope when you visit you have a yifftastic time!
I'm now most likely going to think of stuff about it unironically now and I'll blame you for it.


----------



## Doodle Bunny (Apr 9, 2019)

Jigglypuff was my first main as a young-un. I haven't played in years because my time is full of work and projects.

Back on subject, booooy I didn't know how salty furries on the inside could be about NSFW. I veer on the SFW side since I started, but I don't crap on NSFW within reason. If it's something non-consentual in some form, then no thank you. Everything else, go wild.


----------



## Frank Gulotta (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe some of these people who have 'sfw' fetishes secretly feel embarrassed about their sexual interests, or are worried that if other people realised those interests had a sexual component they'd be rejected.
> 
> So they make a song and dance about how it's totally not sexual.


That's the sort of nuances that make everything escalate quickly
You'll also get some people be the most vocal about muh furry degenerates _because _they're insecure about their anime tiddies folder. The "us VS them" mentality is a double-edged sword. Great to discriminate against bad elements, terrible when it leads to scapegoating.


----------



## Deleted member 82554 (Apr 9, 2019)

For some it is, for some it ain't. It's about 50/50.


----------



## Filter (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm not convinced that furries are more sexual or are having more sex than non-furs. Sexy furry art is fun and all, but it's fantasy. Also, there's plenty of SFW content out there to bring balance to the force.

My theory is that when NSFW furry characters settle down and start families of their own, they become the stars of family-friendly SFW kid's stories.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 9, 2019)

When it comes to the argument itself, the context by which it is framed really depends on the individual and their audience as there's not really any unifying theme to the Furry Fandom beyond an interest in anthropomorphism. With that said, outside opinion of any group is largely formed by how it's portrayed in the media, since most outsiders aren't going to invest their time and energy into learning about a group they otherwise have no involvement with beyond what they were shown, and the Furry Fandom has a history of being portrayed exclusively as a collection of sexual deviants for shock value and other entertainment purposes.

Even with positive media coverage that doesn't cater to sensationalism or entertainment, the perceived association between the Furry Fandom and sexual deviancy is still very much alive largely out of ignorance. This is especially problematic for those whose involvement with the Fandom, far from revolving around sex, is also a matter of personal belief or identity to such a degree that making the association in earshot will likely be received as an attack on their person regardless of truth, and as such they will ironically try to defend themselves by using the Fandom as a proxy.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

I'm going to take all the above

Table it

And then say I clicked into this because it said sex.

And because I thought it was a sword association game.  oops...


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 9, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> Maybe some of these people who have 'sfw' fetishes secretly feel embarrassed about their sexual interests, or are worried that if other people realised those interests had a sexual component they'd be rejected.
> 
> So they make a song and dance about how it's totally not sexual.



I know a few people who call themselves asexual (in that they have no interest in intercourse) but still have paraphilia type fetishes.  I think for a lot of those people there is a genuine struggle with finding the right language to describe that.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 9, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I know a few people who call themselves asexual (in that they have no interest in intercourse) but still have paraphilia type fetishes.  I think for a lot of those people there is a genuine struggle with finding the right language to describe that.


I think they are Americans.  Maybe British.

Those are the only two cultures that tend to be really prudish in sex.  ok, so other countries are reserved or hostile as well, but we had the sexual revolution come and go and now everyone is confused how it progressed so fast.  

I also agree that a lot of furries are of the SFW type in that it is a fandom as well.  Robin Hood, Jungle Book, tales of Anastazi, the monkey king... lot of literature, cartoons, movies, games, etc about anthros/furries.  but Americans and Brits dont like boxing things like that as acceptable societal behavior.  and anything not easily, boxed, contained, and dismissiable as a demograp h ic to exploit, understand, and,or eliminate is uselees and rediculed until it goes away.


----------



## Connor J. Coyote (Apr 10, 2019)

LuxerHusku said:


> But I wanna say that the whole argument about the fandom being sexual or not ends up in one side for some reason. I know there are some other fandoms that have a sexual side to them, but I don’t get why some of us tries so hard to deny it as it’s partly true.


 There's a very simple answer to this: some people are just "prudish" in general and they don't like the idea that sex is a part of the equation for many of us, in the Fandom... (and in turn) - they deflect the issue, argue about its validity, and deny the reality that all of us are sexual beings - to some degree or another.

Denial is bliss, for many.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> *I think they are Americans.  Maybe British.
> 
> Those are the only two cultures that tend to be really prudish in sex.*


Americans are far more prudish than the British in public situations and are far more perverted in private.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think they are Americans.  Maybe British.
> 
> Those are the only two cultures that tend to be really prudish in sex.  ok, so other countries are reserved or hostile as well, but we had the sexual revolution come and go and now everyone is confused how it progressed so fast.



I feel it might be over-simplifying to say that the UK is more prudish. Outwardly it may be, but there's also quite a well established and active kink scene for a country this size.  So it may be more that we manage our public/private boundaries differently from other countries.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 10, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I feel it might be over-simplifying to say that the UK is more prudish. Outwardly it may be, but there's also quite a well established and active kink scene for a country this size.  So it may be more that we manage our public/private boundaries differently from other countries.



Your honor, the defense submits the Germans, Australians, and Scandinavians.


----------



## Toby_Morpheus (Apr 10, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> I feel it might be over-simplifying to say that the UK is more prudish. Outwardly it may be, but there's also quite a well established and active kink scene for a country this size.  So it may be more that we manage our public/private boundaries differently from other countries.


The UK banned BDSM pornography.
The people may not be prudish, but Parliament sure AF is


----------



## PercyD (Apr 10, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> I think they are Americans.  Maybe British.
> 
> Those are the only two cultures that tend to be really prudish in sex.  ok, so other countries are reserved or hostile as well, but we had the sexual revolution come and go and now everyone is confused how it progressed so fast.
> 
> I also agree that a lot of furries are of the SFW type in that it is a fandom as well.  Robin Hood, Jungle Book, tales of Anastazi, the monkey king... lot of literature, cartoons, movies, games, etc about anthros/furries.  but Americans and Brits dont like boxing things like that as acceptable societal behavior.  and anything not easily, boxed, contained, and dismissiable as a demograp h ic to exploit, understand, and,or eliminate is uselees and rediculed until it goes away.


Actually, being asexual has nothing to do with your culture, IMO. It's just like being heterosexual, homosexual, pansexual-
You just aren't attracted to people. It has nothing to do with being a prude.
In short-- you can be asexual and be a kinky mother fucker, like I am. Thanks for playing.


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2019)

Prometheus_Fox said:


> The UK banned BDSM pornography.
> The people may not be prudish, but Parliament sure AF is



Though I'd bet that some of the politicians pushing for those laws were at the same time keeping Soho's professional doms very busy! So I'd say hypocrisy is the traditional British trait, rather than straight-up prudishness.  
I'm not particularly proud of that, but I'd say it's a tradition that furries over here have embraced...


----------



## Massan Otter (Apr 10, 2019)

On the intersection of the furry fandom and fetish interests and how it varies between the US and UK, I've noticed something interesting.  I'm into latex animal suits, have a custom otter suit myself, and chat with a number of rubber furs internationally.
In the UK there are no furry cons that allow rubber to be worn in the con area, not even at night or in separate event spaces or panels.  In the US there are a number of cons that allow it.
But the UK is much better served by custom makers of latex gear. There are actually more makers of rubber fur gear here than in the US, some of the earliest and influential suits were made here, and the UK is about the size of one US state.  The proportion of UK rubber furries in international chat groups is high too.
So rubber furs are definitely an active part of the furry fandom here, but somehow not an accepted part! That feels very British...
That's just one area of furry fetish, but I wouldn't be surprised if the pattern repeated across others.


----------



## Simo (Apr 10, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> On the intersection of the furry fandom and fetish interests and how it varies between the US and UK, I've noticed something interesting.  I'm into latex animal suits, have a custom otter suit myself, and chat with a number of rubber furs internationally.
> In the UK there are no furry cons that allow rubber to be worn in the con area, not even at night or in separate event spaces or panels.  In the US there are a number of cons that allow it.
> But the UK is much better served by custom makers of latex gear. There are actually more makers of rubber fur gear here than in the US, some of the earliest and influential suits were made here, and the UK is about the size of one US state.  The proportion of UK rubber furries in international chat groups is high too.
> So rubber furs are definitely an active part of the furry fandom here, but somehow not an accepted part! That feels very British...
> That's just one area of furry fetish, but I wouldn't be surprised if the pattern repeated across others.



That's something I'm also acutely aware of. The US seems much more vanilla in comparison; even in a huge city like New York, there's not really much going on, by way of such things. Then again, NYC has become more and more Disnified and Yuppified; it's lost a lot of the edge it had when I'd go in the 1990s.

But the burning question remains: what makes the UK so kinky? 

As for art, I'm happy that NSFW can make such a creative, imaginative thing of sexuality; being gay was boring, compared to being a gay furry : )


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2019)

Simo said:


> As for art, I'm happy that NSFW can make such a creative, imaginative thing of sexuality; being gay was boring, compared to being a gay furry : )



Being gay is cheerios, and being a gay furry is fruitloops.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 10, 2019)

Massan Otter said:


> On the intersection of the furry fandom and fetish interests and how it varies between the US and UK, I've noticed something interesting.  I'm into latex animal suits, have a custom otter suit myself, and chat with a number of rubber furs internationally.
> In the UK there are no furry cons that allow rubber to be worn in the con area, not even at night or in separate event spaces or panels.  In the US there are a number of cons that allow it.
> But the UK is much better served by custom makers of latex gear. There are actually more makers of rubber fur gear here than in the US, some of the earliest and influential suits were made here, and the UK is about the size of one US state.  The proportion of UK rubber furries in international chat groups is high too.
> So rubber furs are definitely an active part of the furry fandom here, but somehow not an accepted part! That feels very British...
> That's just one area of furry fetish, but I wouldn't be surprised if the pattern repeated across others.


It can be argued that Brits are collectively a more mature society than Americans, if only on the grounds that they don't have to broadcast their kinks to the world in order to actually enjoy them. American society, for all its love of liberty and freedom, is still very much influenced by its puritanical origins, and the novelty of not having to feel shame for what was traditionally considered a public taboo hasn't quite worn off yet in the colony.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 10, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> It can be argued that Brits are collectively a more mature society than Americans, if only on the grounds that they don't have to broadcast their kinks to the world in order to actually enjoy them.



That's kind of the nature of the internet. Whether intentionally or not, what you say is broadcasted publicly. This forum, my message, my opinion, anything I said on this forum is unintentionally braodcasted to whoever is interested in what I have said or professed. So then I have to ask, if most people are forced to keep their more explicit interests restricted to private messages, doesn't that hinder any discussion, connection and new and potentially like minded people to find you?

It seems rather immature to me to freak out over an aspect of humanity that is shared between most human beings. This isn't even necessarily a stance predicated on non bullying. If you think something is weird, I have no problems with jokes being made at the expense of the interest, life is better when you can take a moment to laugh, though preferably both involved can share the laugh obviously.

Regardless,  my main stipulation is. It really isn't a mark of maturity to mount an offensive over sexualized content, just makes you look like blustering sanctimonious idiot.

Keeping to yourself is one thing, but getting uppity over somebody else being open about it is a little silly and I'm not sure it is inherently less mature to want to find like minded people.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> It can be argued that Brits are collectively a more mature society than Americans, if only on the grounds that they don't have to broadcast their kinks to the world in order to actually enjoy them. American society, for all its love of liberty and freedom, is still very much influenced by its puritanical origins, and the novelty of not having to feel shame for what was traditionally considered a public taboo hasn't quite worn off yet in the colony.



I'm not sure I'd describe British attitudes to sex or nudity as more mature than other countries; I think they're more repressive than a lot of other European countries.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 10, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> That's kind of the nature of the internet. Whether intentionally or not, what you say is broadcasted publicly. This forum, my message, my opinion, anything I said on this forum is unintentionally braodcasted to whoever is interested in what I have said or professed. So then I have to ask, if most people are forced to keep their more explicit interests restricted to private messages, doesn't that hinder any discussion, connection and new and potentially like minded people to find you?
> 
> It seems rather immature to me to freak out over an aspect of humanity that is shared between most human beings. This isn't even necessarily a stance predicated on non bullying. If you think something is weird, I have no problems with jokes being made at the expense of the interest, life is better when you can take a moment to laugh, though preferably both involved can share the laugh obviously.
> 
> Regardless,  my main stipulation is. It really isn't a mark of maturity to mount an offensive over sexualized content, just makes you look like blustering sanctimonious idiot.


There's no debate on the fact that privacy is a joke that a lot of people take too seriously, but what does this have to do with what I posted?

As an aside, none of us are obliged to give up every single detail about our lives just to interact with one another, and this extends to online interactions as well. The problem that most people have online however is that we're not psychologically adept at registering our public presence in front of a faceless computer screen, on which we interact with "people" we otherwise do not have a physical connection with whose faces - if they choose to show their faces at all - are more likely to be vanity masks than actual human expressions.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 10, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> There's no debate on the fact that privacy is a joke that a lot of people take too seriously, but what does this have to do with what I posted?
> 
> As an aside, none of us are obliged to give up every single detail about our lives just to interact with one another, and this extends to online interactions as well. The problem that most people have online however is that we're not psychologically adept at registering our public presence in front of a faceless computer screen, on which we interact with "people" we otherwise do not have a physical connection with whose faces - if they choose to show their faces at all - are more likely to be vanity masks than actual human expressions.



My point was mainly, that I do not find it inherently less mature to be cautiously open about your own sexual interests.

 I've never posited that people are obliged or should divulge everything about their lives, but if they want to connect with other people who share a similar sexual interest, I would not find it inherently immature. Especially since I imagine it helps those people fulfill desires or find some reassurance with their kink. People do tend to often opt to anonymity, for a variety of reasons, sometimes anonymous posting is a good release value for negativity, other times, it is good for portraying ourselves in way we find ideal. Everybody has their own idealized version of their self I think.


----------



## Apoc-Volkov (Apr 10, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I'm not sure I'd describe British attitudes to sex or nudity as more mature than other countries; I think they're more repressive than a lot of other European countries.


If you're referring to the British Government's stance on porn, I'd agree with you. From my own experience with the Brits I've met thus far however, I've found that their reservation stems more from a general indifference on the matter; they didn't see it as a big deal.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 10, 2019)

Apoc-Volkov said:


> If you're referring to the British Government's stance on porn, I'd agree with you. From my own experience with the Brits I've met thus far however, I've found that their reservation stems more from a general indifference on the matter; they didn't see it as a big deal.



Yes. In general I think British people don't view sexual expression as falling under the remit of free expression, so the idea of the state taking steps which limit it isn't seen as a pressing problem. 

To some extent people who disagree risk being viewed as perverts, especially among more conservative company.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 10, 2019)

CrookedCroc said:


> Don't do it compadre, exposing your friends to this ancient evil is a bad idea





Slytherin Umbreon said:


> View attachment 59171


R'lyeh furry fhtagn yiff.......


----------



## RailRide (Apr 11, 2019)

TacomaTheDeer said:


> I think they were called Burned Furs?
> I’m more for sfw, but you cant just gatekeep a fandom



Nah, BF was a reaction to people on the fandom's lunatic fringe presenting themselves as "the norm" for the whole kit/kaboodle. Nothing to do with porn art (other than supporting keeping it segregated from minors at cons). It was basically a _"We're not those wingnuts you just saw"_ protest group.

Source: I was around for and an observer of its genesis, peak, and eventual dissolution.
</offtopic>

Still waiting to hear about that fandom centered around amateur artwork of human OC's that studiously avoids making NSFW imagery within content platforms that _don't_ restrict it.

---PCJ


----------



## Deleted member 111470 (Apr 11, 2019)

There are two types of people in the fandom:

Those who are in it for the yiff
and
Those who lie

Based on this video from 2017 the top 10 most popular artists on FA are all NSFW artists. If that's not evidence enough for you, then nothing is.


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 11, 2019)

Reminded, after reading this thread. The fai.org.ru somehow had a discussion: will the earth cosmonaut have a boner for sapient alien jellyfish in fursuit? is erotic/porn scenes admissible in an alternative history fiction? In which the following was said:

Author's erotic daydreams are not what you expect to see when you were promised a hard SciFi or AH (or even not so hard space opera or really soft fantasy).
The topic of sex tends to kill everything else. As a result, instead of spicy dish, with a pleasant peppercorn accentuated the taste, we get something hellishly hot. After which no one discusses taste, only how much liquid you need to save your mouth from charring.
P.S. (grinning by all 42 teeth) And I'd add: sex is very boring. What you can easily see for yourself: just install and run one of these Japanese games (like "Artificial girl") where is nothing, but sex. After that, check what minute you fall asleep from boredom.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 11, 2019)

Huge difference between being *about* the sex/porn/whatever, and it being present in the fandom. I highly doubt the fandom is _about_ sex for the vast majority of furries.



Yakamaru said:


> Tho the problems surrounding the openness around it are becoming a problem and have been for years, not to mention the culture around it. Sleeping around with anyone who is willing, having few or no standards let alone expectations when it comes to that front.
> 
> Few people are going to take you seriously if you behave and act like a slut. You in a general sense, not you in particular to anyone in this thread(seriously. Why did English have "you" both for single specific individual and plural non-specific? Language, u b wird).
> 
> Granted, I am all for freedom of choice and to take on whatever consequences comes from those choices.





Yakamaru said:


> Sex is something one should treat as something intimate. Private. Should one be educated on the potential dangers? Of course. Hell, I'd say it'd be very useful in general in expanding on it properly.
> 
> Should it be treated casually? Not really. If you intend to sleep around few people in general are going to take you seriously, especially on the relationship front. It shows the kind of standards you have(or lack there of, really) on that front, and it will more often than not have people avoid you.
> 
> Not saying one should abstain completely until marriage or something, but one should have some standards when approaching this topic. It's one that should be taken seriously, especially when you have STD's and HIV/AIDS that could've been prevented from being transmitted if you had taken some precaution. Either from you or to you. In the case that you or someone else have it, obviously. Have people tested beforehand. It's not a fun idea to have to take antibiotics and/or disease-specific medication, possibly for the rest of your life, because you decided to think with your genitals as opposed to your head.





Yakamaru said:


> ???
> 
> Where have I said they are gross? I only stated that people who sleep around, i.e., think it's a good idea to fuck a lot of people most likely won't be good dating material due to how they behave. aka, _*slut*_.
> 
> ...


Yyyeah, lay off the slut-shaming please. _Responsible_ promiscuous behavior comes with few inherent consequences in itself beyond having a good time. You can also have high standards while still having plenty of casual sex - it's all about who you know/what avenues you seek that casual sex in. You're coming off as borderline trying to erase the fact that it's quite possible to have safe(r) sex, much like US abstinence-only education would like to.

People trying to paint you as irresponsible or flighty or whatever because you have different views on sex than they do is not a set-in-stone consequence of the choice to have no-strings-attached or buddy sex or whatever - it's a consequence of puritan thinking that frankly needs to not be applied to anyone other than yourself. Live up to your own standards and don't worry so damn much about what other people are doing or not doing, I say.

I have literally never had _anyone_ question me about my sexual behavior beyond a semi-regular partner who wanted to know for basically figuring out their extended sex network reasons. Your estimation of how many fucks people give is far as I can tell from what I've observed vastly exaggerated.



Tendo64 said:


> Hmmm.... I can't say I agree, and I don't just say that because I'm biased. I can think of a lot of places where only SFW furry content can be posted that's a safe part for minors such as myself to partake in.
> 
> DeviantArt has a reputation for being "fetish content: the website" but I've seen a lot of teenage furry artists that only draw SFW art, and well, adults that only draw SFW content. SFW furry groups exist as well.
> 
> ...


I absolutely don't think minors should be gatekept out of furry fandom - as you say there's a lot of perfectly worksafe furry content out there. _Most_ NSFW artists are pretty damn good at separating their SFW and NSFW work, whether that be by rating (as on FA) or by other means (eg I have a separate Tumblr for NSFW content and keep my main one worksafe).

What I do think needs to be discussed more is appropriate interaction between minors and adults, what consequences inappropriate interaction can have both for the minor and the adult, and in general discussions _about_ NSFW content as an abstract (rather than specific explicit details). There is a problem with minors lying about their age to view porn, not understanding or ignoring that they may put the websites they use at risk by doing so.  There is a problem both with minors soliciting adults for porn or sexual RP or whatever and vice versa. We do need to, as a community, acknowledge that these problems exist, and look for solutions, including "you're not being a bad friend by telling staff if you find out your underage friend is viewing porn."



Lynxsie said:


> What Are Furries?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Note "of surveyed furries." I have yet to find a furry survey that uses non-biased sampling methods, and given that many of them spread by word of mouth, it's quite possible that there's a more effective vector for that word to spread in the NSFW furry community.

I also personally think "has intentionally viewed adult furry content" is a garbage measure; it says nothing about whether you're dealing with people who consume furry porn on the regular or people who decided to check it out once or twice. I have the same problem with surveys regarding RL porn viewership. I find most RL porn gross. I have intentionally viewed it at some point. Does that make me a porn consumer by any reasonable measure? (I also don't view furry porn primarily for sexual gratification, and I think that's an important distinction to make - I view it because I don't mind sexual content and like pretty pictures.)



Yakamaru said:


> If one is looking for a serious relationship it's not a good idea to take advice from someone who sleeps around. Granted, it can quite easily give you ideas on how to _*find*_ people, but not in terms of how to treat the topic itself.


Au contraire, people with more sexual partners in my experience are a lot more skilled at spotting red flag behaviors. Advice on, specifically, how many partners you should have, is obviously a bad idea, but a healthy relationship is a healthy relationship, and I've been able to predict most of my (largely monogamous) BFF's breakups.


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Apr 11, 2019)

sex is overhyped but i don't mind it. for my two cents atleast, it's not really surprising to see some fandoms have a sexual to them. the furry fandom is no different.


----------



## Yakamaru (Apr 11, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Very long post here.


Love you too, mungo.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 12, 2019)

Sex is an inherit part of life. To say furry isn't about sex would be misleading because sex is everywhere.

Were you to scroll down any number of songs on the Top 40 music charts you could probably fairly identify half the things to be about sex. Chart toppers in recent years have included Flo Rida's song _Whistle_ which about blowjobs or Maroon 5's _Moves Like Jagger_ which feature lyrics like "Take me by the tongue and I'll know you." These songs were played publicly and on pretty much every major station for years.

Sex is a basic part of life, but it's also not what life's all about. The same applies to furry. For some it's about sex. For others, it's about friendship, suiting, charity, amazing art, crafting, community, and more. The fandom isn't about sex, but sex is a part of the fandom just like it is in literally every other aspect of life. It's part of the human condition. 

There's about 7,000,000,000 people on this planet, and they all got here from the same root cause.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 12, 2019)

To be honest it is actually a good thing that the furry stuff gets kept indoors, people who want to convince others that being a furry is not about browsing Fur Affinity with one hand give me a lot of cringe. It is like going to a children party and tell the kids "hey kids, today I'm going to talk you about the wonderful world of BDSM, that by the way is not all about sex"


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 12, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> To be honest it is actually a good thing that the furry stuff gets kept indoors, people who want to convince others that being a furry is not about browsing Fur Affinity with one hand give me a lot of cringe. It is like going to a children party and tell the kids "hey kids, today I'm going to talk you about the wonderful world of BDSM, that by the way is not all about sex"


While it's true that BDSM is not _all_ about sex, what you're presenting is a false equivalency, as well as a frankly offensive image of what "being a furry" is supposedly about. If furry is about sex to you, great, you do you. But it doesn't give you the right to try to dictate what other people's experiences are.

No one is disputing that there's a sexual side to furry fandom. The discussion has been about how pervasive it is and whether it's an inherent quality. You obviously think that it is. Others in this thread disagree. And it's fine to disagree. But it's rude to suggest that masturbating to furry artwork must be central to the fandom experience for everyone, particularly when we have seven pages of discussion on the matter that include people sharing their personal experiences.
If you want to wank, by all means, spank that monkey. But don't assume that holds true for everyone else.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 12, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> But it's rude to suggest that furry masturbating to furry artwork must be central to the fandom experience for everyone, particularly when we have seven pages of discussion on the matter that include people sharing their personal experiences.
> If you want to wank, by all means, spank that monkey. But don't assume that holds true for everyone else.



What do you think people comission fetish art for? Do you think they to print it and put it in a frame and hang it at the living room?
Remember that about 2/3rds of total furry art is either mature or adult in nature. And the remaining 33%, even if apparently tame in nature, oftentimes is just used as a reference to do other sexual-related activities such as using the image as a profile pic for sites like F-list
Some art indeed is not for sexual purposes, but all of it is erotic or at least has some relationship with erotic stuff. And if there is some authentically 100% clean art out there, it is often not the norm, the norm is the opposite thing, it having more to do with Eros and Venus than with Atena.


----------



## quoting_mungo (Apr 12, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> What do you think people comission fetish art for? Do you think they do it to print it and hang it at the living room?


Not all commissions are for fetish art, nor do all furries buy commissions, nor is the only use for fetish art sexual gratification. I've commissioned or received as gifts/trades/prizes adult art before, and I just enjoy having pretty pictures on my computer/in my received-art gallery, supporting artists where I can, seeing others' takes on my characters, and maybe sharing the art with friends as appropriate. Most of the adult art I create is drawn for aesthetics and/or giggles. There's been at least one print by Heather Bruton that I'd have loved to purchase to hang above my bed because I find it aesthetically appealing - the sexual content is incidental. 



Nonamenoname said:


> Remember that about 2/3rds of total furry art is either mature or adult in nature.


Yeah, no. While I can't guarantee that FA upload ratios correspond to the whole of extant furry art, it's not unreasonable to assume it's in the right general ballpark, given the sheer size of the dataset and how FA is by a significant margin the most extensive gallery site in fandom.



Nonamenoname said:


> Some art indeed is not for sexual purposes, but all of it is erotic or at least has some relationship with erotic stuff. And if there is some authentically 100% clean art out there, it is often not the norm, the norm is the opposite thing, it having more to do with Eros and Venus than with Atena.


Such eroticism. :V
And that's from an artist (myself) that does draw adult art, because I happen to enjoy the artistic challenge of it. We also have artists who choose not to. And those artists are every bit as legitimate as people who engage more with the sexual side of fandom.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 12, 2019)

quoting_mungo said:


> Not all commissions are for fetish art, nor do all furries buy commissions, nor is the only use for fetish art sexual gratification. I've commissioned or received as gifts/trades/prizes adult art before, and I just enjoy having pretty pictures on my computer/in my received-art gallery, supporting artists where I can, seeing others' takes on my characters, and maybe sharing the art with friends as appropriate. Most of the adult art I create is drawn for aesthetics and/or giggles. There's been at least one print by Heather Bruton that I'd have loved to purchase to hang above my bed because I find it aesthetically appealing - the sexual content is incidental.
> 
> 
> Yeah, no. While I can't guarantee that FA upload ratios correspond to the whole of extant furry art, it's not unreasonable to assume it's in the right general ballpark, given the sheer size of the dataset and how FA is by a significant margin the most extensive gallery site in fandom.
> ...



Quoting a 10 year old poll and not the most recent ones, oh you. But to be honest I lost the link of the most recent one, but it clearly reveals that 66% of submissions are either mature or adult. This time you'll have to believe me because I'm awesome :3

That, and it is no coincidence that submissions that have some fetish or explicit porn elements portraited in them have much more views than "SFW" submissions. IT is not uncommon to find amazing russian artwork that has only a few views and never gets past 200 views, all because it is not explicit fetish content.


----------



## MartenFerret (Apr 13, 2019)

'Furry' is, by its very nature, a fetish. :3

Most of our lives and identities revolve around only two things: money and sex. Therefore, both are inherent to (and inseparable from) the furry---'furry' is (in part) about sex (this isn't debatable, it's fact).


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 13, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Quoting a 10 year old poll and not the most recent ones, oh you. But to be honest I lost the link of the most recent one, but it clearly reveals that 66% of submissions are either mature or adult. This time you'll have to believe me because I'm awesome :3



I've been a quiet lurker on FA for some time(not months but years), and I quite believe that 10 year old poll still to be applicable. From what I'm seeing of cursory front page uploads, there's not been a huge hike in NSFW uploads, but I might be mistaken. If ever, I find that there's more SFW furry art right now, but, like I said, I might be mistaken. I'm drawing from a very limited dataset.

Only an actual upload statistic of the recent years would clear this up though. Else we're both wild-guessing things from our personal points of view.

I have been doing a quick google though, and this came up : www.furaffinity.net: Furry Content Site Statistics 2015 by Garek_Maxwell

Make of it what you will. It's certainly not supporting your 66% argument.


----------



## MartenFerret (Apr 13, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> Make of it what you will. It's certainly not supporting your 66% argument.



Either way, the poll wouldn't be (too) revealing. 'Porn' is subjective, esp. in our community.
Like, I could draw a perfectly cute Pokemon drawing that could be shown to children... but if the Pokemon has upturned paws (and I happen to 'like' paws), then the intent of the drawing was to support my fetish.

Many drawings are 'clean', but are nevertheless intended to reflect or incarnate some sexual interest.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 13, 2019)

MartenFerret said:


> 'Furry' is, by its very nature, a fetish. :3
> 
> Most of our lives and identities revolve around only two things: money and sex. Therefore, both are inherent to (and inseparable from) the furry---'furry' is (in part) about sex (this isn't debatable, it's fact).



I spend a lot of my life revolving around the sun, personally.


----------



## ZeroVoidTime (Apr 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I spend a lot of my life revolving around the sun, personally.


So you are part plant? :3


----------



## MartenFerret (Apr 13, 2019)

Fallowfox said:


> I spend a lot of my life revolving around the sun, personally.



You must be dizzy. :3


----------



## Canis Dirus (Apr 13, 2019)

MartenFerret said:


> Most of our lives and identities revolve around only two things: money and sex.


As reported from the field - is no longer (in any case, in that part, with regard to sex).


----------



## MartenFerret (Apr 13, 2019)

Canis Dirus said:


> As reported from the field - is no longer (in any case, in that part, with regard to sex).



Intercourse may decline (for pragmatic reasons), but indulging one's lusts/fantascies doesn't necessitate a partner.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

So sex is down, masterbation is up.

Interesting. 

Damn it, now what am I going to do to help my sex appeal?!

Up side, guys with hairy palms are... damn it!  you screwed it up! you screwed it all up!  damn you, you damn dirty apes!


----------



## Water Draco (Apr 13, 2019)

For some it is, for others it is not and there are various degrees in between.

Myself, I do not like the explicit NSFW art. But then that's me, in a way I find it breaks the magic. 

For reasons of my own the development of my character is a species created of elemental energy rather than the result reproduction, and has no biological gender or reproductive organs.  

But I can appreciate that others they do like the NSFW art and as long as they respect those that don't wish to partake in it.


----------



## Crimcyan (Apr 13, 2019)

My wife @Floofy Puggles has tought me that sex and jerking of is nsfw and ghey because touching your own dick is ghey and someone else touching your dick is ghey so miss me with that ghey so making sex part of the fandom is nsfw and nsfw = bad because jesus does not like nsfw because it bad at its bad because little timmy is underage and likes furries.
So in conclusion dont make the fandom about sex because it's full of miniors and you don't want to end up on a government watchlist.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> My wife @Floofy Puggles has tought me that sex and jerking of is nsfw and ghey because touching your own dick is ghey and someone else touching your dick is ghey so miss me with that ghey so making sex part of the fandom is nsfw and nsfw = bad because jesus does not like nsfw because it bad at its bad because little timmy is underage and likes furries.
> So in conclusion dont make the fandom about sex because it's full of miniors and you don't want to end up on a government watchlist.


Too late...


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 13, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> My wife @Floofy Puggles has tought me that sex and jerking of is nsfw and ghey because touching your own dick is ghey and someone else touching your dick is ghey so miss me with that ghey so making sex part of the fandom is nsfw and nsfw = bad because jesus does not like nsfw because it bad at its bad because little timmy is underage and likes furries.
> So in conclusion dont make the fandom about sex because it's full of miniors and you don't want to end up on a government watchlist.



It's also important to shame your parents. Parents are degenerates for birthing kids, cause they had sex and that's NSFW. Actually, brb, I'm driving to my parents house to shame them for being degenerates for birthing me. So gross. I can't believe my own parents are degenerates, this world is so impure and NSFW. Smh


----------



## ConorHyena (Apr 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It's also important to shame your parents. Parents are degenerates for birthing kids, cause they had sex and that's NSFW. Actually, brb, I'm driving to my parents house to shame them for being degenerates for birthing me. So gross. I can't believe my own parents are degenerates, this world is so impure and NSFW. Smh



This cannot be.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It's also important to shame your parents. Parents are degenerates for birthing kids, cause they had sex and that's NSFW. Actually, brb, I'm driving to my parents house to shame them for being degenerates for birthing me. So gross. I can't believe my own parents are degenerates, this world is so impure and NSFW. Smh


We must purify and restore the sfw land!


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 13, 2019)

ConorHyena said:


> This cannot be.


I was like. "Mom, I know you gave the gift of life and all, but I am fucking disappointed to learn that you and my dad did NSFW. I expected better of you, now I have to live with the thought that you enjoyed sex."

This has been an emotional roller coaster for me.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 13, 2019)

Most artists sell approximately 90% more when they do fetish-related content. Sure, there are out there some artists who can get by with SFW art but that's only because their art is extremely well done, but other than that, the market is heavily held by NSFW content, which is a heavy indicator of what is what furries really are after for, the majority of them at least.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2019)

With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist. 

Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom. 

Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 13, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Most artists sell approximately 90% more when they do fetish-related content. Sure, there are out there some artists who can get by with SFW art but that's only because their art is extremely well done, but other than that, the market is heavily held by NSFW content, which is a heavy indicator of what is what furries really are after for, the majority of them at least.



I imagine it's the same reason why playboy is as big as it is. Sex sells.
There are alot of furries I met who've never commissioned a thing in their life.


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 13, 2019)

I love yiff.


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 13, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist.
> 
> Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.



Yeah but you're also like, not even 1% of a countries demographic.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist.
> 
> Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.




So what you're saying is, if the world is a playground...

There are boys and girls.  so I'm following.

And some boys like girls.  and some girls like boys.  and some girls like girls and some boys like boys.  and I get that, too.

But then they want little ones and That's NSFW.  and some don't and That's SFW.  but alone in a toilet, guys go nsfw?  and put a bed and some tools, girls go NSFW?  I think I'm lost.

Does NSFW mean no swimwear for women?  because that would be me confused.  on the one hand, guys would die from hormones.  on the other, I would not be willing to risk Wal-Mart ever again.


----------



## Floofy Puggles (Apr 13, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> I was like. "Mom, I know you gave the gift of life and all, but I am fucking disappointed to learn that you and my dad did NSFW. I expected better of you, now I have to live with the thought that you enjoyed sex."
> 
> This has been an emotional roller coaster for me.


Welcome to my world :sob:


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

Umm, obviously I'm on the NSFW side of this argument.
Just in case there was even a question.


----------



## Guifrog (Apr 13, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Yeah but you're also like, not even 1% of a countries demographic.


That's about 3 million when we're talking US. Besides, I wouldn't be surprised to see some sorta poll showing rather reasonable discrepancies between a whole country demographics and the furry fandom, in that regard. I've never witnessed so many other self-declared asexuals anywhere else (when we don't consider asexuality-themed communities such as AVEN)

Personally, I find yiff really fascinating. There's so many things I'd never heard about before landing here. I had accepted to RP, outta curiosity and amusement, with people into very unique (or so I think) kinks. Must say, it can be fun, depending on the theme; but still, for myself, sexual satisfaction is not a purpose. The furry community, up to now, has always been more about having my frog sona, developing a story, interacting to others in a frog-ish fashion, playing the games, sharing my music, and more recently sharing my drawings and starting a business. 

And as others mentioned - there's colors and purposes for everyone. This just happens to be my particular way of having fun here :3


----------



## MosquitoBeest (Apr 13, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist.
> 
> Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.


While I am not asexual I am one of those people in the fandom who is not at all interested in the NSFW part (I don't count artistic nudity as NSFW if that matters at all). 
As said in the post above me, I'm here to develop/create characters, commission good artists, and participate in some wacky fun! 
In terms of other fandoms I am slightly more into some NSFW though I still do not create any myself.


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 13, 2019)

Crimcyan said:


> My wife @Floofy Puggles has tought me that *sex and jerking of is nsfw and ghey because touching your own dick is ghey and someone else touching your dick is ghey *so miss me with that ghey so making sex part of the fandom is nsfw and nsfw = bad because jesus does not like nsfw because it bad at its bad because little timmy is underage and likes furries.
> So in conclusion dont make the fandom about sex because it's full of miniors and you don't want to end up on a government watchlist.


I want to say as a professional gay, I can confirm the statement of fact that touching yourself is indeed hella gay.
The only time it's not gay is if the opposite gender is touching said dick, however you must remain having eye contact on them otherwise it may be thought of you being gay since you might be imagining it's a guy touching you and that would be gay.

If your girl pulls out a strapon do remember that's still not gay unless you think of it as you being NSFW'd by a guy.

Traps are gay, the dick does not make it cuter it makes it gayer and confirms your homosexuality, denial only makes one gayer.


This has been "Hella gay" with your gay host, Smexy. Thank you and good night.


----------



## A Minty cheetah (Apr 13, 2019)

I've nothing to add to this discussion, but I thought you might like to know that I'm laughing quite loudly at the hella ghey tangent!!!
Just had a tax penalty too, so thanks for the much needed cheer


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Yeah but you're also like, not even 1% of a countries demographic.


I am not ace. I am bi. 
But I'm literally sitting next to someone who is asexual. And I have at least 3 more as close friends (I don't keep tabs on all my friends sexual habits, so it could be more). 
I'm not saying that there are many. And I even said that sex is very pervasive in this society. But saying *all* people are sexual is factually incorrect. 




Minerva_Minx said:


> So what you're saying is, if the world is a playground...
> 
> There are boys and girls.  so I'm following.
> 
> ...


I have to admit that I'm very confused by this post and don't know how to respond.


----------



## CertifiedCervine (Apr 13, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> So what you're saying is, if the world is a playground...
> 
> There are boys and girls.  so I'm following.
> 
> ...


Asexuality does not prevent a person from doing these things. An ace can have kids or use the bathroom. It just means that they usually or don’t entirely do sexual things for pleasure.
Here’s a quote from quora


> *Asexuals* for the most part are capable of *having* sex, they are just not attracted to people in a sexual manner. Some *asexuals have* sex in order to procreate, or to please their partner, or for another reason. *Asexuals can* also adopt, or *have kids* in any of the other ways heterosexuals or homosexuals *have kids*.


Edit: (to further clarify)
Asexual doesn’t mean 0 interest at all. It usually means they either have no (or very little) interest in sexual aspects of life


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 13, 2019)

Next time, I'll just say everyone poops, masterbate, and has intercourse.
Sexy clothed is sometimes sexier than naked.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 13, 2019)

I think I'm more confused now.  
But not everyone has sex or wants sex.


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 13, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I am not ace. I am bi.
> But I'm literally sitting next to someone who is asexual. And I have at least 3 more as close friends (I don't keep tabs on all my friends sexual habits, so it could be more).
> I'm not saying that there are many. And I even said that sex is very pervasive in this society. But saying *all* people are sexual is factually incorrect.
> 
> ...



Ooookay, nobody said all people are sexual? I literally said about 1% or so are ace...


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 14, 2019)

Cyroo said:


> Ooookay, nobody said all people are sexual? I literally said about 1% or so are ace...


I know. My original post was more generally speaking. Things were getting a little blanket-ish with some of the comments so I wanted to post a little reminder before someone did say something like that. 
No harm, no foul?


----------



## Cyroo (Apr 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I know. My original post was more generally speaking. Things were getting a little blanket-ish with some of the comments so I wanted to post a little reminder before someone did say something like that.
> No harm, no foul?



Understandable, have a nice day.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I know. My original post was more generally speaking. Things were getting a little blanket-ish with some of the comments so I wanted to post a little reminder before someone did say something like that.
> No harm, no foul?



Never any harm so never any foul.  I believe you were always regarding the conversation as sexual vs sensual.

The question is how to get a fandom to reconcile both sides and present itself as open to all, right?


----------



## KimberVaile (Apr 14, 2019)

It's not a particularly difficult question imo. Let me enjoy my gay shenanigans in peace and there will be no problems; I think the same goes for most people who frequent NSFW content.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> I am not ace. I am bi.
> But I'm literally sitting next to someone who is asexual. And I have at least 3 more as close friends (I don't keep tabs on all my friends sexual habits, so it could be more).
> I'm not saying that there are many. And I even said that sex is very pervasive in this society. But saying *all* people are sexual is factually incorrect.
> 
> ...



Le Chat necro probably means the dead cat in french?


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 14, 2019)

Nonamenoname said:


> Le Chat necro probably means the dead cat in french?


Way off topic, but yes... I think. I just bastardized Le Chat Noir and made it into something more fitting my character who is a necromancer. 
A quick google shows that Nécro in French is "obit", short for obituary.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Ah yes, sucking the life out of everything and then wanting to bring it back.

Welp, good luck with the zombie apocalypse and the undead vs robot war....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

KimberVaile said:


> It's not a particularly difficult question imo. Let me enjoy my gay shenanigans in peace and there will be no problems; I think the same goes for most people who frequent NSFW content.


"Leave me and my homosexual activites alone, unless you want to be dragged in with me."
I think that'll be my offical motto.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> "Leave me and my homosexual activites alone, unless you want to be dragged in with me."
> I think that'll be my offical motto.



Drag me with you.....


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Drag me with you.....


Okay, but I won't be dragging you as I'm incapable of touching women due to my sheer gayness. 
I pass through women like a ghost and sadly their slaps don't pass through me.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Smexy Likeok4™ said:


> Okay, but I won't be dragging you as I'm incapable of touching women due to my sheer gayness.
> I pass through women like a ghost and sadly their slaps don't pass through me.


Shhh, words.

And intelligent thought is semi-permeable to my understanding.

Besides, it's mutual: I attract guys,you attract girls.  so foolproof they'll never see it coming unless they read this thread.

Also, isn't this Just going to spin up Necro and torpedo the whole argument that furries aren't all about sex?


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> Way off topic, but yes... I think. I just bastardized Le Chat Noir and made it into something more fitting my character who is a necromancer.
> A quick google shows that Nécro in French is "obit", short for obituary.



That's hot


----------



## Jackpot Raccuki (Apr 14, 2019)

Minerva_Minx said:


> Shhh, words.
> 
> And intelligent thought is semi-permeable to my understanding.
> 
> ...


You make a good point.

Also I really don't think it will, just because I'm like a stereotypical horny teen doesn't mean everyone else is. Just my influence is too good on occassion.
No harm, no fowl with some play everyonce in a while, plus there's plenty of people who prove it isn't all just about sex, it just depends on who you ask since some people might be, yet many might not be.


----------



## Minerva_Minx (Apr 14, 2019)

Really this whole thread is about stereotypes and people taking stereotypes as truth.  Same as every other stereotype thread out there.

I say Mythbusters treatment and we stamp this thread as plausible with an asterisk of actually talk to people instead of making assumptions.

Unless it's the assumption that Necro is hot, which is a fact.  her coffee face is damned sexy.

Sexy or sensual, everybody gets their own choice in the matter.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 14, 2019)

Said it before, and I'll say it again: Fuck if you want to fuck. Don't if you don't. Be smart about whatever you choose and let everyone make the choice for themselves.



Minerva_Minx said:


> Unless it's the assumption that Necro is hot, which is a fact. her coffee face is damned sexy.


Why thank you. You're quite the looker yourself.


----------



## HistoricalyIncorrect (Apr 14, 2019)

There are people that are in it just for yiffing and there are people which want to assimilate. There are those which which developed attraction to sexual content through being a furry and other way around. Living the fandom after watching too many yiff videos (*raises his hand*)

Every community has got sexual side. Rule34 applies to everything after all ^^

I do not stop anyone from being NSFW but I have to say that some really do it way too much but it is their personal thing (Luckily I see those mainly at ERP Discord Servers)
And when people enjoy it too much? Let me just tell you what I might bring surprisingly heavy consequences.

So as you see, what I have said does apply to every community. Yiff if you want or stay clean. I can't control you nor I can control others and vice versa.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

I just wish there were more gurlz in the fandom as 99.99% of the time the gurlz in furry communities turn out to be guys pretending to be gurlz xdd


----------



## MartenFerret (Apr 14, 2019)

Then I sppose I'm asexual. :3

I was 33 when I had sex the first time ...and haven't sought any since (that was five years ago).

That said, I count myself as straight, as I like the concept of 'female' (not attracted to women, but I like the concept... it's difficult to explain).
Hence, my OCs tend to favor straight relationships (albeit I mix it up from time to time).

The translation of NSFW (not safe for work) amuses me, as if browsing the internet to look at furry art on the job could ever be a safe thing to do (presuming one wants to remain employed). ^^;


----------



## Fruitythebeetle (Apr 14, 2019)

Le Chat Nécro said:


> With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist.
> 
> Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.




And that's why I don't draw porn honestly. I'm too paranoid that someone might stumble upon it and freak out about it...then again I'm paranoid as heck.


----------



## Fallowfox (Apr 14, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> And that's why I don't draw porn honestly. I'm too paranoid that someone might stumble upon it and freak out about it...then again I'm paranoid as heck.



I don't draw it because God and his angels are watching. :]

It is well known that I have_ never _drawn anything even_ slightly_ naughty. :3



Le Chat Nécro said:


> With all this talk of "sex is an inherent part of life" and "all furry art is sexual even if it isn't", I would like to take a brief moment to remind people that asexuals exist.
> 
> Like, if you want to say that sex can be found in _a lot_ of places (like top 40 songs) or that_ a lot_ of people are into sex/sexy art, cool. But there are definitely people who 100% do not want sex, like sex, or have sex as part of their personal lives. One such person is sitting not 3 feet from me at this very moment. So it is entirely possible that completely nonsexual art, characters, and people are in the fandom.
> 
> Sex and sexuality is pretty pervasive in our culture, but it's not_ everything_.



My twin still covers his eyes when people kiss on TV.


----------



## Le Chat Nécro (Apr 14, 2019)

Fruitythebeetle said:


> And that's why I don't draw porn honestly. I'm too paranoid that someone might stumble upon it and freak out about it...then again I'm paranoid as heck.


Eh, paranoia isn't the worst thing. People can definitely have strong opinions about smut, particularly furry smut.



Fallowfox said:


> My twin still covers his eyes when people kiss on TV.


That's fucking adorable.


----------



## Nonamenoname (Apr 14, 2019)

People get NSFW art wrong. Yes, it is a great stimulator for a self-sex session, but it is also spiritual


----------

